# The Call of Duty 5 Tweaks, Tips and News Thread



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the official TPU Call of Duty 5 Tweaks, Tips and News Thread!
Post your questions, tips and tweaks here! So far this is what we got.

*Plot:*
CoD5 is set in the eastern from for the United States and the eastern front for the Russians. Basically if you don't know history the U.S. is fighting the Japanese and the Russians are combating the Germans. The story mode features two campaigns, one featuring the United States Marine Corps battling the Japanese Army in the Pacific, and the other following the Soviet Red Army raiding Berlin. One part of a level entitled "Makin Raid" shows an Allied prisoner of war being tortured by the Japanese before having his throat slit by a katana. The player's character witnesses this scene and is later rescued by US Marines who liberate the camp. Two other levels were later revealed by IGN: one involves the player using the machine guns on a PBY Catalina to attack a Japanese naval fleet, and the other shows the beginning of the Russian campaign. In that level, the player and a Russian sniper attack German troops under the cover of a bombing raid.

*Missions:*
These are a few synopsis of a couple of missions I found. I wouldn't read this section because it has spoilers!
--
*Sniper (unofficial name)*

You enter the level as a Russian soldier dizzy and confused, the screen is shaking and everyone around you appears to be dead. Voices of German Infantry can be heard until they eventually appear; the enemy platoon walks past you apparently checking bodies to make sure they are dead. Once they move on, your senses set in and you come back to awareness. Across from you awakens a Russian sniper, who is apparently a higher rank because he guides the mission from here on out. Enter actual Gameplay.

The sniper instructs you to take his rifle since he is unable to wield it, due to a wound. You take the rifle from him and he teaches you how to snipe, waiting for the perfect moment, being the hunter. You hear and see German infantry walking about and he instructs you to wait as a tank rumbles by.

At this point you take aim for your first kill shot and wait until a soldier strafes behind a sitting German, pull the trigger – bang, down the two of them go with a single bullet. You waited and waited, only firing your kill-shot when the roar of planes overhead deafened your shot not to reveal your existence. A dog did take notice however and comes after you and your comrade. In the demo, a skilled hip-shot took down the mutt; perhaps a melee would be even more rewarding.

Your instructor (Russian Sniper) teaches you the art of being a sniper and the thrill of the hunt. How a sniper stalks and takes down his enemy, waiting until the precise moment, hunting your enemy… until… you become the hunted. A German sniper has spotted you while rattling off an ineffective shot. Your leader motions to you and makes a dart for a building; you follow and get in safely through a window.

Not sure of the exact sequence of events here, but you are in the house and spot the building that the German sniper is in. The Russian sniper is playing the role of spotter while you are watching the building intently, there are many windows and the enemy sniper never shows himself for more than an instant in the same window (Also mind you, the window the sniper appears in is totally random, so if you replay the level, it won’t be the same the next time). You have to be quick to the trigger with steady aim, as the enemy sniper is pretty darn difficult to spot and shoot before disappearing – also, because as he appears, he is shooting at you.

You take him down eventually and your shot is heard, bringing enemy infantry to your position. You can hear them outside and then MG fire rains in upon the two of you, among Molotov Cocktails which ignite your inhabitance into an inferno. The only way to go is Up since the enemy has surrounded you. So, you climb the stairs while following your leader, once up top you are on the run when the floor gives way and you fall through catching yourself. The screen starts to flash the trademark Call of Duty red damage pattern when your comrade comes back and pulls you up. You get out and run forward and that was it… To Be Continued scrolled across the screen.

This level which we will dub “Sniper” for the time being, was a real treat since we were the first people on the planet to see it outside of the teams at Treyarch and ATVI. When we arrived, it concluded a span of press weeks where this was not shown to them, it wasn’t ready. We were the first to experience it visually, and it reeked of the essence of the Call of Duty franchise, for those of you whom know what I am speaking.

*Flying-Boat (unofficial name)*

This level takes place in a sea-plane - the PDY Catalina. Treyarch Studios actually had a company make an exact model of the plane that was assembled at the motion capture studio which was used to replicate the Flying-Boat. They used the mo-cap technology to digitally design the skeleton on the plane, to an inch. With that, they were able to create the plane texturally and graphically, down to a roll of toilet paper in the aft of the plane.

They took it a step further in regards to the animation by hiring a Cirque Du Soleil performer to maneuver from the aft of the plane forward, and vice versa to replicate a soldier rotating from the 2 aft turrets, to the one under the cockpit. At first, the nimble performer did it so quickly that it wasn’t realistic, so they had him do it again to more accurately reflect a soldier lumbering through the plane.

With that, as with the plane, they used that geometry to make a digital model and of course the character you see in game. They showed us a split screen of the performer moving through the wooden skeleton of the plane, next to the video game soldier moving through the COD:WW flying-boat and it was a mirror image. Pretty cool.

Anyways, onto the level itself…

You are in the Pacific and engaging Japanese vessels… well… basically a fleet. Hey, it’s a video game, they have to make it fun, lol. Your Flying-Boat has 3 turrets, two of which are aft on either side, and the other is under the cockpit. Your job is to man the turrets while rotating between each depending on the target. Switching between the turrets is animated (mo-capped) by the Cirque Du Soleil performer and will occur with the press of the Action button.

So, basically you let loose on the turrets and wreak havoc on the opposition, but unlike other games, it isn’t simply getting enough bullets into a boat to sink it. You need to go for the spot lights on the boats first, as that will lessen the flack fire coming your way. Then, shoot at the hull or bridge and cripple it. Damage is specific to the area you target, so if you say… shoot the deck, floorboards will splinter up. It isn’t generic damage where you shoot the boat and different places blow up in sequence regardless of where you are shooting. It’s area specific, which is nice.

While you’re shooting, you’ll realize that you need to lead your target depending on your vector in relation to the boat, it’s easy to see this by watching your bullet path splatter through the surf, which again, is really fun to watch. Targets are a-plenty, and you need to be on your game, the fellas at the Studio make it look easy… but dam, there’s a lot going on in that ocean with seemingly endless targets.

Eventually this level ends like the others with a faded screen and To Be Continued… scrolling across. It looks to be really unique and quite a bit of fun, as a result, is one that I am really looking forward to.

*Makin Raid (Pacific Campaign)* – This is what you all have gotten a glimpse of in the trailer that was on the Marketplace this past weekend. It starts with the cut-scene that you’ve heard of, you are on your knees while your buddy takes a cigarette to the eye, followed by a katana blade to the throat. His back is to you when this happens, blood hits the walls, and then the guy comes for you… At this point a fellow soldier comes in and stabs the aggressor to save your skin: Enter actual Gameplay. 

From this point forward, you roll through a Japanese village on the shoreline with some comrades. Huts dot the shore with a jungle inland, you fight resistance and make it through the huts and into the jungle… this is where it gets intense. You’re strolling along and all of a sudden a flair goes up where the previous Japanese lying apparently dead, now spring to life – a frantic firefight ensues… followed by “To Be Continued…”

*Palelieu (Pacific Campaign)* – Ok again you are fighting the Japanese, as the previous level introduced you to the “surprise tactics” of the enemy, this one expands on that concept – and the feel of COD:WW. This is where the flamethrower comes in handy, real handy as you walk through grasslands with trees around, you constantly need to sweep the area with your torch. The enemy lurks in unlikely spots and you need to flush them out. Hit a tree, and a sniper may drop that is tethered with a rope, sweep some grass, and a guy may spring up screaming while in flames.

This is an essential concept, leave no spot unchecked, slash and burn while keeping a weary eye. Light a fire and watch it travel, know wind direction, and plan where you want that inferno to go! Later in the level you fight for a complex and then participate in a ground battle where tanks are everywhere. Pick up a bazooka and get to work… oh, by the way… this works well while you have an Online Co-op friend sweeping the area with his flamethrower! 

*Gameplay:* This CoD is going to have VEHICLES! Thats right folks you can finally do a drive-by with flame throwers! Its also going to see the return of persistent stats and unlock-able weapons and perks. Iv also read you'll be able to sick dogs on people! World at War will feature a more mature theme than previous installments in the series. Swimming will be introduced to the series. While in water, the player cannot sprint and will only move at half speed. Flamethrowers, introduced in Call of Duty: United Offensive, will appear alongside flammable environments. The game will be more open-ended than previous games in the series, as there will be multiple ways to complete missions.

*Multiplayer:* World at War will feature cooperative gameplay with up to four players via split screen on consoles, or four players online, for the first time in the franchise. In addition, the Wii version will also feature multiple players on one screen. It will also use a perk system similar to Call of Duty 4. Activision has also confirmed the presence of vehicles in multiplayer. The Nintendo DS version will feature online multiplayer. Six new multiplayer game modes have been announced; team deathmatch, hardcore HQ, multi-bomb search and destroy, hardcore free-for-all, war, and capture the flag. However, the game's online focus won't end with simply gunning down enemy soldiers and offering moral support to buddies trying to make it through the game's "darker themes." Activision notes that Call of Duty: World at War will shell out persistent experience points to players participating in both competitive and cooperative online battles, as well as a difficulty curve that will scale depending on "a player's experience rank and rank of the player's friends.

Players:
Consoles: 1-18
PC's: 1-32
Co-op: 1-4

Some modes will have 2 players,8,12,and 18.(Consoles)

Multiplayer looks a lot like COD4:MW, in regards to the Graphic User Interface and Gameplay. Those who love the predecessor, will feel right at home. Party lobby, load screens, map selection, etc., all look quite familiar.

Perks – Yes, they are indeed back. To answer the overwhelming concern, last I heard, YES, Martyrdom and Juggernaught will be making a return. They will be balanced by counter perks and it’s being discussed whether perks such as Martyrdom & Last Stand will be viable if you do not still have that perk’s tool in your arsenal (Realism v Gameplay).

XP – Experience points are back, you can earn them in MP as well as in Co-op in order to unlock new weapons, attachments, etc. Again, Challenges take the place of online Achievements and will add to your overall XP. Keep in mind, what your skill is in MP, will determine what the AI is in online Co-op. Since you earn XP in Co-op, the better you are, the harder the AI opposition will be!...

*Game Elements:* Below youll find everything confirmed for gameplay. Weapons, perks, ect.

*American Weapons:*
M1A1 Thompson
M1A1 Carbine
M1 Garand 
Trench Shotgun
Browning Automatic Rifle (B.A.R)
M1903 Springfield Scoped
M1911 (also known as Colt 45)
Browning M1919A6
M2 Machine Gun
Grenade Launcher

*American Explosives:*
MK2 Frag Grenade
Smoke Grenade
Bouncing Bettys 
Nerve Gas

*Russian Weapons:*
TT-33
Mosin Nagant
Mosin Nagant Scoped
PPSh-41 (71 round Drum Magazine)
Bayonet
Double Barrel Shotgun
SVT-40 
PTRS-41

*Russian Explosives:*
RGD-33
Molotov Cocktail

*German Weapons:*
Kar98
Kar98 scoped
MP44
MP40
MG42
Gewher 43
Knife
Walther P38
Panzershreck
FG42

*German Explosives:*
Stielhandgranate


*Japanese Weapons:*
Nambu 14
Arisaka Type 99
Type 100 Submachine gun
Bayonet
Katana
Type 92
Type 96 Light Machine Gun

*Japanese Explosives:*
Kiska Grenade

*British Weapons:*
Sten 

*Perks:*
Juggernaught - Extra Health
Martydom - Drop a live Grenade when you die
M2 Flamethrower
M9 Bazooka
Pyromaniac - Like Sonic Boom, this perk boosts the damage caused by Molotov Cocktails and the Flamethrower
Satchel Charge - WWII equivelent of the C4
Bouncing Betty - WWII equivelent of the Claymore
Shades - WWII equivelent of the Flasbang
Gas Mask - protects you from the effects of Turban Nurve Gas (a new grenade type in WaW)
Second Chance - Just like Last Stand, When you've been shot you drop to the ground armed only with your pistol to give you a few seconds to take out any enemy before you bleed out. If a team-mate also has Second Chance he can revive you 
Fire Proof - Protects you from the Flamethrower & Molotov Cocktail
Dexterety - Lets you reload, arm Bouncing Bettys & prep Molotov Cocktails quicker than normal

Vehicle Perks
Greased Bearing - Speed up the rotation of the tanks main cannon
Ordinance Training - Boosts the firing rate of the tanks main cannon
Water Cooler - Cools down the tanks secondary Machine Gun, allowing you to use it for longer
Lead Foot - Speeds up the speed of the tank

Weapon Perks
Bipod - Reduces Recoil & Increases Accuracy while going Prone
Bayonet - Lets you attack enemies with your bayonet
Sawn off Shotgun - Reduces the length and weight of your Double barreled Shotgun

Weapon Upgrades/Attachments
Magazine Upgrades - Gives you more magazine capacity, by adding a dual magazine or drum magazine
Silencer & Flash Suppressers - Quiter Shots & Less muzzel Flash.
Sights & Scopes - Aperture Sights. And new sights & Scopes.

*Killing Spree!*
Like Call of Duty 4, World at Wars multiplayer mode rewards players for killing multiple enemies without dying. Here's what you'll earn for your kill streaks.
*Recon Plane:* Kill three enemies without dying and you can deploy a recon plane. It temporarily highlights all nearby enemies on your radar screen.
*Artillery strike:* Kill five enemies and you'll be prompted to select a strike zone. Seconds later, artillery shells will shriek in to obliterate the area.
*Attack Dogs:* Kill seven enemies and you'll release several attack dogs that will chase down and kill enemy team members. Dogs will seek out hiding enemies, so you can follow them to surprise your enemies.

Another cool feature CoD5 will have is *ZOMBIE MODE!* 

*Technical:*
Developer: Treyarch
Publisher: Activision
Engine: Call of Duty 4 Engine (Proprietary)
Platforms: Xbox 360, Playstation 3, PC, Wii, Nintendo DS, Playstaion 2

CoD5 uses a souped up CoD4 engine.
Here are the system specs as of 10-1-08
They look good to me! Lets hope its as good as CoD4!

Processor: AMD 64 3200+/Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz or better
Memory: 8 GB free hard-drive space, 512MB RAM (XP)/1GB RAM (Vista)
Graphics: Shader 3.0 or better, 256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT/ATI Radeon 1600XT or better

*Release Date: Nov 11, 2008*

*MULTIPLAYER BETA ANNOUNCED*
Their Will Be a Mulitplayer BETA on the PC & Xbox 360 in October.

Boot camp will soon take on a new meaning, with multiplayer BETA’s coming in October for both the Xbox 360 and PC! These MP BETA’s will serve as an early chance for players to practice the tactics needed for survival in the intense chaos of Call of Duty: World at War. 

Through the MP BETA players will experience the game’s new squad system, as well as fan favorite PERKS and kill streaks – all preparation for the full battle, which will commence on November 11, 2008 when Call of Duty: World at War is released to retailers nationwide. 

The PC BETA will be available for download in October, but what about the Xbox 360 BETA tokens? Start by registering a user account here at CallOfDuty.com, or pre-order the game at any GameStop retail location or online in North America at: http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=71812.

Detailed information on precisely how the Xbox 360 tokens will be distributed, as well as information on getting the PC version of this multiplayer BETA will be available right here at the official CallOfDuty.com blog. Check back frequently for new info! 

Registered members will be the first to hear about next steps, and the Xbox 360 BETA tokens are limited in supply, so register or pre-order today! 

As for the PC beta I just got this news 10-17-08. Read below the quote directly from Treyarch: 





> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're rapidly approaching the PC BETA, and as such I wanted to lay out a few key features to the PC version of CoD:WW, and what ramifications it will have on the PC BETA.
> 
> ...



*Cool Facts:*World at War will have an approximately two-year long development cycle, double that of Treyarch's previous title, Call of Duty 3. The game will be powered by an enhanced version of the Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare engine - improvements have been made to the physics model. Environments are now more destructible and can be set on fire with the flamethrower, which features propagating fire. Bullets can cut holes in thin wood, making a gap big enough for the player to climb through. Kiefer Sutherland and Gary Oldman have been cast as voice actors for the game, the former taking the role of the main character, Sgt. Roebuck.
A full-sized replica PBY Catalina was constructed for motion capture use.

http://www.callofduty.com/intel/119
ALL BETA INFO!!

Trailers and Gameplay Videos

*Updates:* As I learn anything about CoD5 Ill post it here along with any screenshots I find.
More info to come!

































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Multiplayer Screens!*

































































*ZOMBIE MODE!*



































*WALLPAPERS!*

































3D SCREENS!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 25, 2008)

Hm, don't seem that steep.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 25, 2008)

It's only a slightly more enhanced version of the CoD 4 engine. So that means it'll be more optimised for current hardware.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I run CoD4 maxed out at 1600rez and 4xAA and get 60+fps average. This Ill get 55 or 50 this time which sounds good to me 
Only thing I see thats odd is they increased the CPU minimum but decreased the GPU minimum.


----------



## iStink (Sep 25, 2008)

That must mean they've moved more code to the cpu rather than the gpu...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably more use of the physics than shaders, but we'll see. I'm not actually that jazzed really. Far Cry 2 is takin' my fancy more, I'm bored of WWII.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the feeling this game might be like Medal of Honor : Pacific Assault.... which was rather horrible.  I like the change from Europe, but I will have to see later on if it is worth a buy... too many other games coming out.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 25, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm bored of WWII.



i think its more the fact imo anyway that there have been so many poor wwii games come out in the last couple of years 

if it has the same exciting gameplay as cod4 i welcome it and cant wait to get it.

p.s i just bought a copy of cod 4 today already had a free version  but want to play multiplayer  and give thanks to cod4 dev's


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm really hoping this game is awesome. I loved CoD4!


----------



## Jeno (Sep 26, 2008)

i wonder what the recommended requirements are gonna be?


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeno said:


> i wonder what the recommended requirements are gonna be?



DUHHHH


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 26, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> i think its more the fact imo anyway that there have been so many poor wwii games come out in the last couple of years



That's true, and I'll most likely buy it, I'm just a bit bored of all the WWII games, poor or great. I mean, I don't touch CoD 1 or 2 anymore even though they were awesome sauce games!



			
				mullered07 said:
			
		

> if it has the same exciting gameplay as cod4 i welcome it and cant wait to get it.



I hope so! Maybe a cross between CoD 2 and 4 - but with Tanks! XD



			
				mullered07 said:
			
		

> p.s i just bought a copy of cod 4 today already had a free version  but want to play multiplayer  and give thanks to cod4 dev's



If you're keen to try out some custom maps dude once you've got used to the game, check out my clan server; 212:197.247.199:28960 - it's only for UK and EU players I'm afraid, anything over 150 ping gets kicked the crap out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2008)

I might try that server if i can get fecking cod4 to work,keeps crashing on multi and single player,not even tried it wth my 4850 yet


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmm, d'you have a retail or Steam copy? Either-way, I stopped my girlfriend's copy crashing by making having her plug her headset in before she launched the game, worked! However, if she didn't have it plugged in, the multiplayer wouldn't work. Try that if you haven't already.

Back on topic...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here ya go.






It is a copy,but i have a real key i bought,and since the multiplayer needs no disc,i dont need to patch it to run it.It goes to the main menu fine an all,as soon as i click new game,it crashes??


----------



## red268 (Sep 26, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hmmm, d'you have a retail or Steam copy? Either-way, I stopped my girlfriend's copy crashing by making having her plug her headset in before she launched the game, worked! However, if she didn't have it plugged in, the multiplayer wouldn't work. Try that if you haven't already.
> 
> Back on topic...



+1 All I had to do was plug my mic in and it worked. Silly bug they should have ironed out by now.

Back on topic:

I'm glad the specs are going to be fairly low, but I hope they haven't sacrificed visuals. I bought my 3870 to get some eye candy on games like Crysis, so I hope they're not skimping on making it pretty just so more people can run it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 26, 2008)

its only a updated cod4 engine its not very taxing


----------



## xu^ (Sep 26, 2008)

i have a feeling it may end up like Cod3 ,no1 bothers playing it ,considering that cod4 developers Infinity Ward don't have anything to do with Cod 5 ,but IW are working what's described as Cod6 supposedly due for release sometime in 2009.
People may just end up skipping Cod5.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> i have a feeling it may end up like Cod3 ,no1 bothers playing it ,considering that cod4 developers Infinity Ward don't have anything to do with Cod 5 ,but IW are working what's described as Cod6 supposedly due for release sometime in 2009.
> People may just end up skipping Cod5.



Everyone trashed CoD3 and Treyarch but the fact was they had no time to develop it. It was a rush job and it suck for them because they are an awesome studio! Ever play CoD: United Offensive? It took CoD to a whole new level. I think this will be an awesome game that will be hurt due to the greed of the CoD3 rush.


----------



## naokiakira (Sep 28, 2008)

Call of Duty never really has had that steep of Reqs. That's why I love em, can almost guarantee that It'll run smooth






tigger said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had the same problem here. Just reinstalled and it fixed it, only problem was that I lost my lvl55. Fortunately it doesn't take that long to level back up again.


----------



## r9 (Sep 28, 2008)

How many times do we have to live true WWII


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 28, 2008)

I was instantly uninterested when I heard gayarch was making it.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2008)

Flaming, name calling, etc. will result in infractions.  Please keep it clean and be respectful towards others.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2008)

Kotaku have some information on some of the perks in WaW.


----------



## Edito (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice specs but WW 2 again... Nothing New...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, but with Flame-throwers! \m/

I agree though, I'm bored of WWII hopefully this one can re-kindle the enjoyment for them the same way CoD 2 did after CoD.


----------



## naokiakira (Sep 29, 2008)

Perks look good. I can see some intense jungle-esc battles taking place. Assuming this'll be as fast pace as CoD4. Either way, I'll most likely buy it, if for nothing else the story.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I just saw the new gamepro in the store and it has some pretty cool perks to unlock. Some are even for vehicles. I even read that there is going to be deployable dogs! I didn't read to in depth so I don't know where they are applied but it sounded cool. 

However the bad news was the graphics. Looking at the gameplay screenshots in the magazine they looked to be lacking. I mean lacking to the point COD2 had better graphics. I hope these were just bad shots or something.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 1, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> I have the feeling this game might be like Medal of Honor : Pacific Assault.... which was rather horrible. .



I have that POS, it gave me a headache with it's low res textures.....but I've seen COD4 at 1680x1050 and it looked like a modern hi-def game.
COD5 FTW


----------



## Bow (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like COD better if you could drive and fly..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bow said:


> I would like COD better if you could drive and fly..



Your in luck  COD5 has exactly that!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your in luck  COD5 has exactly that!



... but it's set back in WWII, again.

MailMan, for someone that delivers letters, I think you mean You're not Your.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ... but it's set back in WWII, again.
> 
> MailMan, for someone that delivers letters, I think you mean You're not Your.



GRAMMAR NAZI! 

Dude I'm an artist. Be glad I know how to turn a computer on! Forget spelling or math


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm an artist but I strive to be the very best I can be, to better myself and to help other people. I didn't mean to cause any offence, I'll let you continue with incorrect spelling and grammar. I only do it because I'm so bad at it myself and others (especially foreigners) can benefit from it. 

Forget I said anything... at least I was being a good kind of Nazi and not giving you shit or calling you a retard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm an artist but I strive to be the very best I can be, to better myself and to help other people. I didn't mean to cause any offence, I'll let you continue with incorrect spelling and grammar. I only do it because I'm so bad at it myself and others (especially foreigners) can benefit from it.
> 
> Forget I said anything... at least I was being a good kind of Nazi and not giving you shit or calling you a retard.



I am completely offended! I demand you be banned! 

Don't sweat it man. I was just joking with ya anyways. As far as being the best I can be well....when you get older you realize you'll never be as good as you once were.  Its why I don't care how good I am now. 

Make sense?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I catch the cut of your jib.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 1, 2008)

how about we just make the setting not WWII and go to future fights like US vs China would be cool


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> how about we just make the setting not WWII and go to future fights like US vs China would be cool



Battlefield did it. Tho I think a single player with story would be pretty awesome!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Battlefield did it. Tho I think a single player with story would be pretty awesome!



See, that's exactly what I want: Battlefield 2 in the CoD 4 engine.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Battlefield did it. Tho I think a single player with story would be pretty awesome!



thats what i'm saying


----------



## olithereal (Oct 1, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> See, that's exactly what I want: Battlefield 2 in the CoD 4 engine.



lol, +1


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 2, 2008)

CoD4 with Battlefield sized battles and aircraft would OWN.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 2, 2008)

Man, too many good games coming out. CoD5, FarCry 2, Red Alert 3, etc, etc.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 2, 2008)

If I can't kill Nazi's, then I don't want to live anymore.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

How about Neo-Nazis? The new Wolfenstein game, from the sounds of previews is going to suck. No Zombie Nazis?! You gotta be kidding me? NO! >.<

How about this; CoD 6 is set in the not-so-distant future where a deadly 'virus' has infected the inhabitants of the Earth due to a falling Satellite (the Galileo or something, I don't know). The effects of the 'virus' mean everyone is seriously pissed off and in need of HUMAN FLESH!

Hmmm... Zombie CoD 6 with TANKS! 

I'll wait for Left 4 Dead.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 2, 2008)

why caint we have nukes in a game, a game where you and your team and country take control of each country land mass and deploy troops as you get more point's. you get more troops and the more troops you get the bigger you become as an army. with your troops killing and mameing and stealing  and what ever else troops do you get points.
when your troops find enemy troops you and your units engage and kill others just like cod4 when you win or if you win it tells you how many points you get. once you win at levels you have the choice *after a time playing... to unlock moden weapons to use on who ever you like.
once you get nukes etc, you can threaten or "nuke" them if they surrender you get that land mass and your stats rise and the winner rules the world for that game only. and all this in MP in single player you get most perks and then some, and basicly just use your unit to kill and plunder to hone your skills for the upcoming war. now that would be one hell of a game on a cod4 platform engine  what ya think?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> why caint we have nukes in a game, a game where you and your team and country take control of each country land mass and deploy troops as you get more point's. you get more troops and the more troops you get the bigger you become as an army. with your troops killing and mameing and stealing  and what ever else troops do you get points.
> when your troops find enemy troops you and your units engage and kill others just like cod4 when you win or if you win it tells you how many points you get. once you win at levels you have the choice *after a time playing... to unlock moden weapons to use on who ever you like.
> once you get nukes etc, you can threaten or "nuke" them if they surrender you get that land mass and your stats rise and the winner rules the world for that game only. and all this in MP in single player you get most perks and then some, and basicly just use your unit to kill and plunder to hone your skills for the upcoming war. now that would be one hell of a game on a cod4 platform engine  what ya think?



I envisioned that as a RTS-FPS then. Not like BF2, but like this other game I can't bastard find online.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2008)

return to castle CoDdlefield?

Anyway, to the people with crashing MP in cod4, the problem is that you dont have a mic. It occurs on modern soundcards with autosensing jacks, the game requires a mic to be detected or it crashes when loading the voice chat aspects. Plug a mic, speakers, headphones - anything as long as you tell the software its a mic, and it will work.

Any ideas on a release date for cod5?


----------



## Kwod (Oct 2, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> How about Neo-Nazis? The new Wolfenstein game, from the sounds of previews is going to suck. No Zombie Nazis?! p



They need to leave the tech to the tech guys, and start employing more adventurous writers otherwise each game will have the same gameplay as Max Payne or Kingpin but with better graphics and physics


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This CoD is going to have VEHICLES



I hereby dub myself - Jeremy Clarkson

I have been with CoD since the days i picked it up for $8.78 in a bargain bucket some place - I have had many laughs with the game & I loved every PC version asside from CoD2

I love Ver-ah-kles - jeeps, tanks, jets or Helis you name it I can drive/pilot it *a bit of BF2 nostalgia*

One of the GREAT things about CoD was the jeeps n tanks you could drive - you could take a jeep for a spin around the country side n run over any unsuspecting American or German that decided to get in your way. (team mates included)

I cant wait until its released - any one have a release date??? there are loads of rumors of different releases floating around the net.

I loved CoD dearly & I was sad when the majority of players migrated to CoD2 - people still play CoD but its no fun after the server you spent over 400+ hrs in became dormant because people were on CoD2


:.S::

Did anyone ever get to ride a motorcycle with mounted machine gun on the side car in CoD/CoDUO???


----------



## Kwod (Oct 2, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hereby dub myself - Jeremy Clarkson



He's a nutter


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 2, 2008)

If they stick with other release dates end of Oct begin of Nov.Cod4 came out Oct 25 or something.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2008)

I updated the first post to include the estimated release date and a ton of screenshots. Keep checking back to see if it or anything else changes. ALSO BETA!!! Check out the first post!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


>



when i look at this picture It makes me think it came from Medal Of Honor: Pacific Assualt.

hopefully CoD5 will be a lot better then that game.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 3, 2008)

is there a demo on cod5?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> is there a demo on cod5?



Not yet. As soon as there is Ill post the news here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

Check out the first post. I got some BIG updates!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> American Explosives:
> *Nerve Gas*



I'l have me some of that


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 3, 2008)

i cant wait its gonna be sweet


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2008)

finally we get bayonets but im telling you NO LEE ENFIELD IS CRAP

i refuse to buy such a game without an lee enfield rifle or a bren machine gun

stens are good for covert silent shit

carbine is way better than any other US rifles if can reload during clip has loads of ammo ect


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> finally we get bayonets but im telling you NO LEE ENFIELD IS CRAP
> 
> i refuse to buy such a game without an lee enfield rifle or a bren machine gun
> 
> ...



they might be unlockable weapons just like COD4 was....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> finally we get bayonets but im telling you NO LEE ENFIELD IS CRAP
> 
> i refuse to buy such a game without an lee enfield rifle or a bren machine gun
> 
> ...



Buddy relax. This game doesn't involve any of the UK. This is why there is no Lee or Bren guns in this one. As for the Sten its only included because ALL allies used it during the war. Everybody and there mama made a version of that gun. It was cheap and easy to mass produce and VERY effective for what it was designed for.

 However it was only to fill the void when the UK couldn't buy enough Thompson subs from the U.S. We couldn't build those things fast enough for you guys! As for the Bren well as a gun it was a brilliant piece of equipment! However the magazine placement had MUCH to be desired. The U.S. had the B.A.R. which had a much lower firing rate but had two major advantages over the Bren. 1. Field of view 2. Ammo type. The 7.62x63mm (30-06) which was widely more available at the time and cheaper to produce than the British .303. The Bren gained support in the 1950's for the 7.62x63mm but the war was already over and the United States was moving on to a new Lt. Machine gun the M60. Still the Brens field of view has always sucked due to the magazine placement. I love a Bren gun (shot them many times) but your screwed if you have a target banking in from the right. 

The Lee is a classic but my personal preference is the M1 Grand from that time period. It gave the U.S. a huge advantage in fireing rate compared to the Lee which at the time had a "dated" bolt action. Plus the British REFUSED to adopt the .30-06 which is by all means a superior cartridge.

I agree with you missing these guns is kinda sad but there is no place for them in this game. I dont think this CoD has anything to do with the UK. I wish it did however. I would love to play the Spitsbergen Operation or the Battle of Gazala which would be a cool change.

Anyway if you ever wanna talk guns let me know and BUY THE DAMN GAME! Maybe we can co-op!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

One of the best things about the Lee Enfield - Reliability. they jammed a lot lot less then the M1.

also they were a lot more 'versatile' in the field due to their how their made - A Lee Enfield could also function as a sniper rifle with a scope - the M1 Grand never had that sorta feature thus forcing the americans to waste funds making 2 types of gun - A M1 & a Sniper Rifle.

of course in the game 'jamming' doesnt occur so what i said means fuck all anyway LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> One of the best things about the Lee Enfield - Reliability. they jammed a lot lot less then the M1.
> 
> also they were a lot more 'versatile' in the field due to their how their made - A Lee Enfield could also function as a sniper rifle with a scope - the M1 Grand never had that sorta feature thus forcing the americans to waste funds making 2 types of gun - A M1 & a Sniper Rifle.
> 
> of course in the game 'jamming' doesnt occur so what i said means fuck all anyway LOL



Well you really have to work at jamming a bolt action. Its damn near impossible unless the spring is busted. As for the M1 was very simplistic design so it didnt jam near as much as people think. Its biggest problem was in the heat of combat you might catch your thumb reloading it. Lord knows Iv almost done it.

As for the U.S. wasting money on two different rifles to be more "'versatile" you couldn't be more wrong. The Springfield weapons were left over from WW1 and the M1s were its replacement. They didn't make any new Springfield rifles for WW2. After WW1 the U.S. realized the need for an improved fire rate over bolt action and the M1 was born. Also note the M1 is VERY accurate for what it was designed for. I can hit yankee plates all day at 700yrds with open sights. Thats WAY farther than most combat takes place.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

personally - I prefer sniper rifles. rapid fire of an auto is cool but taking people out at long long distances is just bonafide pwnage


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for replying i really liked the british weapons better just about everybody seems to do the americans and russians

cod was different it has the best british character Cpt Price

the lee enfield may not be as advanced but it was powerful and accurate the M1 required a few rounds and if you fired a few you where left with a few rounds in it and cant reload it

the best weapons are the british then the americans for the pistols i have to admit tho the MP40 was a superior sub machine gun to the sten and thompson i mean the thompson was just a gun for the police then it got adapted with the stick cartridge of ammo and made lighter still very heavy tho

the germans made the first ever assult rifle didnt they

all im saying guys is that some of the german weapons were better the semi and full auto weapons i mean germany was tech mad when it came to war they pumped all the economy into the war with vehicles and weapons

i like the look of the graphics but gayarch is known for making flash games with no substance

the bloody bayonet tho about damn time ive only ever seen it in soldier of fortune 2 on the AK


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2008)

whats that german paratrooper semi auto gun that has a sniper scope?
whats the whole point in the flame throwers? they used em but not a lot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> whats that german paratrooper semi auto gun that has a sniper scope?



kar98?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> thanks for replying i really liked the british weapons better just about everybody seems to do the americans and russians
> 
> cod was different it has the best british character Cpt Price
> 
> ...


Well I can debate you on the British having the best weapons but it would just end up being a patriotic ramble between us. However Ill leave you with this......




FYI thats not a Bren hes holding 

Anyway don't worry about Treyarch. They make great games. CoD3 sucked because they hand NO time to develop it. Did you like Call of Duty: United Offensive? Because they made that too but everyone seems to have forgotten about it. It was hands down the best in the CoD multiplayer up until CoD4 and it wasn't even made by IW. Now everyone seems to be on this "we must hate Treyarch because everyone else does" bend. Give them a chance to redeem themselves. I think everyone thats doubting them will be surprised.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

New Screens In The First Post!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> New Screens In The First Post!



Seeing all these pics are making me very excited about the game.

but i still cant shrug off the fact that part of it looks very 'Medal Of Honor: Pacific Assualt'ish'

I wonder what the spec of the machine they got the screenies from.

I think with this new game i better grab myself a cheap Nvidia 8400gs to run PhysX - its only gonna cost me $53.20


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Seeing all these pics are making me very excited about the game.
> 
> but i still cant shrug off the fact that part of it looks very 'Medal Of Honor: Pacific Assualt'ish'
> 
> ...



Naa your card it great. But your in the same boat as me with a 939. You need to upgrade that CPU bad! If you can run CoD4 you should be just fine here but that CPU is gonna kill ya if not. As for the game reminding you of Medal Of Honor: Pacific Assualt it should. Its the same theater of war.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well i get between 60-90fps+ running 1280x1024res 2/4x AA with max settings

& if CoD5 system requirements are as you/they stated then running it will be a peice of piss.

otherwise my cpu aint no run of the mill X2 3800 - Im sure i could probably hit 2.7Ghz & more on it but that would be really pushing it




> Processor: AMD 64 3200+/Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz or better
> Memory: 8 GB free hard-drive space, 512MB RAM (XP)/1GB RAM (Vista)
> Graphics: Shader 3.0 or better, 256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT/ATI Radeon 1600XT or better



How many times have i seen a game which required a Intel P4 3Ghz (or better) but was able to run the game smooth as a babys arse.

if anything i'l probably just grab another 8800GTS if my system is struggling that badly


----------



## X800 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm preorder this game just like i did cod4 .I have all of them and liked every one of them.But unitedoffencive was nice with the Vehicles in MP.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well i get between 60-90fps+ running 1280x1024res 2/4x AA with max settings
> 
> & if CoD5 system requirements are as you/they stated then running it will be a peice of piss.
> 
> ...



Well man I run CoD4 at 1400rez with everything maxed out at 2xAA and hit 60fps easy. If your CPU is overclocked like you say then you shouldn't have any issue doing the same. Honestly you should be able to run CoD5 pretty much maxed out. Have you seen the videos yet in the frist post?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 3, 2008)

Mailman, why don't you play at 1680 x 1050? Your rig beats mine and I can play CoD 4 with everything maxed out and get an average of 60FPS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

I just seen some of the videos & I have to say they look cool - whats this about Co-Op??? is it a new online game type??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just seen some of the videos & I have to say they look cool - whats this about Co-Op??? is it a new online game type??



Yes. Co-Op online is confirmed.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Mailman, why don't you play at 1680 x 1050? Your rig beats mine and I can play CoD 4 with everything maxed out and get an average of 60FPS.



Yeah but my refresh rate at the resolution is only 60mhz. If I play at 1400rez its at 75mhz and better framerates with AA on. Plus I cant tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2008)

mailman: refresh is Hz, not MHz.

Remember guys, this is based off cod4! as i proved in another thread (i have a video of it) even an x1600 on an athlon64 (939) can manage 60-90FPS on the lowest settings.
Everyone will be able to run the game, but very few will be able to max it out


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> mailman: refresh is Hz, not MHz.
> 
> Remember guys, this is based off cod4! as i proved in another thread (i have a video of it) even an x1600 on an athlon64 (939) can manage 60-90FPS on the lowest settings.
> Everyone will be able to run the game, but very few will be able to max it out



I max CoD4 out fine. I don't know why no one else would be able to also. My system specs are pretty crappy compared to most on this forum.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I max CoD4 out fine. I don't know why no one else would be able to also. My system specs are pretty crappy compared to most on this forum.



you have a 4850, thats quite powerful to be honest.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 4, 2008)

ive maxed out mine as well on cod4 on a basic pc. im pretty sure the gpu is working over time to make up for the xtra memory i lack on the basic pc.  and now i have a dam good mobo memory cpu and ps and vid card.  from the big screen tv  im 1366 x 768 and thats maxed it can do. pity the tv is not lower than 8ms, but better than nothing i guess.
i also rec that the size of the power supply dictates how your system runs.
get a low p/s and it will draw out what it needs then suck n suck n suck when it needs xtra putting xtra strain on the p/s, but if it has more than it needs then it takes only what it needs to run and xtra when needed eg games etc etc. heaps of power is better than sweet bugger all 
remember tim the tool man taylor could be right in some ways " more power ughhh ughhhh ugh ugh"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but my refresh rate at the resolution is only 60mhz. If I play at 1400rez its at 75mhz and better framerates with AA on. Plus I cant tell the difference between the two.



Fair enough! I can't stand 1400 x 900, makes everything all squished up and weird lookin'.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you think having an individual card to run PhysX will boost frame rates???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fair enough! I can't stand 1400 x 900, makes everything all squished up and weird lookin'.



I have a wide screen 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you think having an individual card to run PhysX will boost frame rates???



The CoD4 engine uses havok so I don't think having a separate card to process physics will make any difference. However I have heard from my nividia friends that the CoD4 engine is very SLI optimized.


----------



## Bow (Oct 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a wide screen
> 
> 
> 
> The CoD4 engine uses havok so I don't think having a separate card to process physics will make any difference. However I have heard from my nividia friends that the CoD4 engine is very SLI optimized.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok Iv got some pretty big news in the first post. Check the following sections. Plot, Multiplayer, Gameplay and I also added a new section "cool facts". Heres a hint......it involves Kiefer Sutherland and Gary Oldman


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope they bring back Cpt. Price - it wouldnt be the same if the game didnt have him or at least a descendant of Cpt. Price - 

I actually shed a tear when he died in CoD4. I know its stupid but if youve played CoD since day one its hard not to feel anything since the game in my view was one of the best games ever made.

Cpt. Price - R.I.P


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope they bring back Cpt. Price - it wouldnt be the same if the game didnt have him or at least a descendant of Cpt. Price -
> 
> I actually shed a tear when he died in CoD4. I know its stupid but if youve played CoD since day one its hard not to feel anything since the game in my view was one of the best games ever made.
> 
> Cpt. Price - R.I.P



Yeah it was pretty sad but when Jackson got nuked it really sucked. It was a sad game over all. Much like a real conflicts....only like a movie


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah that was a pretty sad moment too - but watching cpt price getting mouth to mouth resusitation is pretty epic


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

I just posted tons of new screens! I keep finding these things all over! I have many more to post too! Check back in a while!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

Im guessing theres gonna be a 'classing' system implicated like bf2 - otherwise i wonder what the 'revive' sign is for


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guessing theres gonna be a 'classing' system implicated like bf2 - otherwise i wonder what the 'revive' sign is for



No. Not at all. Its a perk. I talked about it in the first post. Anyway I just added like 15 new screenshots and its been rumored that the beta will be out for PC sometime this week!
Anyway here is the perk. Second Chance - Just like Last Stand, When you've been shot you drop to the ground armed only with your pistol to give you a few seconds to take out any enemy before you bleed out. If a team-mate also has Second Chance he can revive you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. Not at all. Its a perk. I talked about it in the first post. Anyway I just added like 15 new screenshots and its been rumored that the beta will be out for PC sometime this week!
> Anyway here is the perk. Second Chance - Just like Last Stand, When you've been shot you drop to the ground armed only with your pistol to give you a few seconds to take out any enemy before you bleed out. If a team-mate also has Second Chance he can revive you



my bad - I seem to be commenting a lot on stuff & not reading the first post before i comment (Ive done it a few times in this post now  )

I think 'thowing knives' would be a great addition to ANY CoD game - maybe it woulda been another cool perk if you get shot & pull out a throwing knife instead of a gun.

Im sure that asside from the usual soldiers loadout - theres 1 who carrys 1 or 2 extra knives in his boots or something.


----------



## Bow (Oct 4, 2008)

Any TPU members planning or running a COD5 server?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

Bow said:


> Any TPU members planning or running a COD5 server?



I may but I don't know yet. It costs money ya know 
Anyway I just added a new section in the front called "Killing Spree!". The big news is ATTACK DOGS are confirmed for the multiplayer!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

I bet the attack dogs are an American thing....otherwise the only thing their gonna be attackin is a japanese soldiers hunger from the bottom of his stomach.....


::::::

some Japanese/chinese people eat dogs  Ive seen it on TV & ive seen shops which i thought were pet shops but werent.... - the act was made illegal (i think) in Hong Kong but some people in main land china still feel for a bit of pooch now n then......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I bet the attack dogs are an American thing....otherwise the only thing their gonna be attackin is a japanese soldiers hunger from the bottom of his stomach.....
> 
> 
> ::::::
> ...



As true as this is the Japanese used war dogs also. Whats cool about the dogs in this game is they will sniff out campers and snipers! However everyone shooting at the dogs in a multiplayer match will be a riot! I just hope PETA doesnt hear about this game :shadedshu

Anyway multiplayer section updated!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only imagine whats it gonna be like for a dog setting off a claymore......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can only imagine whats it gonna be like for a dog setting off a claymore......



No claymores this time around. We now have something even more annoying. Bouncing Betty's!  

If you don't know what those are then look it up. They are going to be LOTS of "fun".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2008)

well - the equvalent of a claymore (theres me commenting before having read the initial post completely again - I must be coming down with some sort Dyslexia)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2008)

> Attack Dogs: Kill seven enemies and you'll release several attack dogs that will chase down and kill enemy team members. Dogs will seek out hiding enemies, so you can follow them to surprise your enemies.



tbh - compared to the other Killing Spree stuff - Its a bit of a dissapointment - With an artillery strike you can kill more people if used correctly

its cool that the dogs will hunt down campers n snipers but im thinking to myself - _'is that all?!'_ not much of a reward for getting 7 kills without dying


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tbh - compared to the other Killing Spree stuff - Its a bit of a dissapointment - With an artillery strike you can kill more people if used correctly
> 
> its cool that the dogs will hunt down campers n snipers but im thinking to myself - _'is that all?!'_ not much of a reward for getting 7 kills without dying



Well its the same in CoD4. A well placed air strike is always better than the helicopter gunning down people. At least now you wont be able to take cover! Anywhere you can go the dogs will too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2008)

& whats this about 32ppl max on a server??? its making me start to think the multiplayer maps are gonna be small - CoD/UO use to have some pretty big maps & pretty big servers- 60+ players on at a time.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 5, 2008)

The ole BB's man they wicked thing's all that carnage at close range will be neat to see 
the cost for cod5 is 140$ nz but it's a small price to pay for enjoyment. i just have to get one of thoes fancy dancy network cards, that are said to make online gamming smoother oh well see how it goes i guess..Killer K1 Gaming Network Interface Card hope it lives up to its name


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 5, 2008)

okay i exaggerated the British had the Bren and the Lee Enfield other than that nothing else the Sten was shit for accuracy but had cheap production and fast rate of fire

the Tommy gun was shit to be totally honest, it was heavy and in the game at least has 20 rounds WTF?

nah the Kar98 was a rifle im talking about a paratrooper gun for Germans

my favourite weapon in COD 1 was the carbine had loads of ammo relatively fast and had accuracy


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 5, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> The ole BB's man they wicked thing's all that carnage at close range will be neat to see
> the cost for cod5 is 140$ nz but it's a small price to pay for enjoyment. i just have to get one of thoes fancy dancy network cards, that are said to make online gamming smoother oh well see how it goes i guess..Killer K1 Gaming Network Interface Card hope it lives up to its name



gaming network cards are a waste of time unless you have good broadband and a good modem/router to begin with

im going to get a cheap N wireless setup when i move house they arnt that dear anymore tbh £40 for the router £20 for the wireless card


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2008)

The thompson machine gun was a great weapon.It was the germans who had the best gun,the mp44 which was the worlds first assault rifle.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> okay i exaggerated the British had the Bren and the Lee Enfield other than that nothing else the Sten was shit for accuracy but had cheap production and fast rate of fire
> 
> the Tommy gun was shit to be totally honest, it was heavy and in the game at least has 20 rounds WTF?
> 
> ...



The Thopsom was shit? Aprraently you don't know much about guns if you think this. Also if you need more than 20 rounds of .45ACP then your a cappy shot to begin with.



tigger said:


> It was the germans who had the best gun,the mp44 which was the worlds first assault rifle.




Incorrect. The Russians did. They were the first to issue it to the armed forces and it used a Japanese round. Its called Fedorov Avtomat and came about around the teens or early 20's I cant remember.


----------



## rampage (Oct 5, 2008)

kar98 is the best gun by far, you have to lovvve the 8mm round i have a portuguese mauser (same thing a kar98) yeah there a slow bolt action rifle but they have one hell of a punch


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2008)

rampage said:


> kar98 is the best gun by far, you have to lovvve the 8mm round i have a portuguese mauser (same thing a kar98) yeah there a slow bolt action rifle but they have one hell of a punch



30-06 or .308 are a lot more fun. You should try one of those cartages and you'll never look back 



FreedomEclipse said:


> & whats this about 32ppl max on a server??? its making me start to think the multiplayer maps are gonna be small - CoD/UO use to have some pretty big maps & pretty big servers- 60+ players on at a time.



I'm not sure how much water that holds. Anyway the 60+ plus players is a little to much IMO. Unless its Battlefield 2  Anyway thats more than likely for ranked games. I bet unranked games will exceed the 32 player limit.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 5, 2008)

hmmm m1 i love the bang bang bang CHING! sound 
to be honest the british 303 round has killed more people and animals than any other gun on the face of the earth. the german mauser is a dam good rifle to.  now as for network card i would never go wireless as it's  higher lag rates  i have a 50 gig upload download its fast and i have a good modem i use a short network cable to the rooter line speed is 4mb/s so i kn ow im ok for now. i will get the M1  instead, lower lag for me i will use, as any edge is better than none


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> hmmm m1 i love the bang bang bang CHING! sound
> to be honest the british 303 round has killed more people and animals than any other gun on the face of the earth.



I think you better take a LONG look at the 7.62x39mm before claiming that.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 6, 2008)

7.62.39?? man thats nothing 

.303 British, or 7.7mmx56R, is a .311 inch calibre rifle and machine gun cartridge first developed in Britain in the 1880s as a blackpowder round, later adapted to use cordite and then smokeless powder propellant. It was the standard British and Commonwealth military cartridge from 1889 until the 1950s when it was replaced by the 7.62x51mm NATO.

The measurement .303 inches (7.7 mm) measures the nominal size of the bore measured between the lands which follows the older blackpowder practice. The overall size of the bore which is .311 inches nominal though bores for many .303 surplus military rifles often can be found ranging from around .309 inch up to .318 inch.

This cartridge saw much sporting use with surplus military rifles, especially in Australia and Canada, and to a lesser extent, in the United States. In Canada, it was found to be adequate for any game except the great bears. In Australia, it was common for old military rifles to be re-barreled in .303/25 and .303/22.

not only did it kill many men but it also killed man deer pigs goats etc for deer over a million was shot with the 303 and it is still used to this day for hunting, even the elephant was shot with the .303 british round.
as for the round you stated
The Soviet 7.62x39mm rifle cartridge was designed during World War II and first used in the SKS carbine. The cartridge was likely influenced by a variety of foreign developments, especially the pre-war German GeCo, 7.75x39mm experimental round,[3] and possibly by the late-war German 7.92x33mm Kurz ("Kurz" meaning "short" in German). Shortly after the war, the world's most recognized assault rifle was designed for this cartridge: the AK-47. The cartridge remained the Soviet standard until the 1970s, and is still one of the most common intermediate rifle cartridges used around the world. Its replacement, the 5.45x39mm cartridge, has less stopping power and armor penetration, but is highly lethal, has a flatter trajectory, and is more controllable in fully automatic fire due to the lower recoil. The change was in part a response to NATO switching from the 7.62x51mm NATO cartridge to 5.56x45mm NATO
the .303 was way invented before that dude. no other round can say they have killed so many humans and animals like the .303 can, and i still hunt to this day with the 303 its dependable and gets the meat home


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> 7.62.39?? man thats nothing
> 
> .303 British, or 7.7mmx56R, is a .311 inch calibre rifle and machine gun cartridge first developed in Britain in the 1880s as a blackpowder round, later adapted to use cordite and then smokeless powder propellant. It was the standard British and Commonwealth military cartridge from 1889 until the 1950s when it was replaced by the 7.62x51mm NATO.
> 
> ...



Well I never said the 7.62x39mm was around longer than the .303. What I did say is it had a higher body (human) count. The .303 was in service for 71 years and the 7.62x39mm has been around for 63 and counting. The .303 was and is not the worlds choice as a military round and never will be for one reason. Rimmed centerfire. Plus the U.S. and Russia have had FAR more influence over the standard military round for the past 100 years. You go to almost any country in the world and they are ether shooting 7.62x39mm, .223 or .308. No one uses the .303 but the UK and a common wealth and even then the common wealth have adopted the .223 and .308 in the past 20 or 30 years. Most everyone else uses the 7.62x39mm. The .303 is a good round but not "great". And you cant tell me the UK has been in more conflicts than the U.S. and Russia have in the past 60 years. That is why I say it doesn't have a higher body count. Plus remember I'm an American. I personally own TONs of firearms and hit the range a LOT. Iv seen  .303 in action twice other than on base. Nobody here shoots it!
Also Russia has a little rim round itself called the 7.62x54mmR. If you wanna talk "body count" it may have a surprise for ya 

But that doesn't make the .303 a bad round. Just not as popular as you think.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 30-06 or .308 are a lot more fun. You should try one of those cartages and you'll never look back





30-06 is as fun as it gets with a rifle.  Dead accurate with a lot of kick!


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 6, 2008)

well i said .303 it has the most kill counts as in animals and humans in new zealand alone it has acounted for over a million deer and then some im sure the count was 4 million before they stoped the killing etc, as for being popular now. its not that shot offen as say the 308. what i am saying is the .303 as a killing bullet did a lot more damage than most with in its time. sure you can say these newer bullets did a lot more damage etc. but as a general terms it did acount for a hefty tally on the battle field and on the home range. my dad used the .303 in burma and i would suspect that many used it after the war as well to get food as they was a lota surplus to go around., so anyway its nice to see we both have a common intrest in bullets. but i will say this, in it's time it did do it's job well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> well i said .303 it has the most kill counts as in animals and humans in new zealand alone it has acounted for over a million deer and then some im sure the count was 4 million before they stoped the killing etc, as for being popular now. its not that shot offen as say the 308. what i am saying is the .303 as a killing bullet did a lot more damage than most with in its time. sure you can say these newer bullets did a lot more damage etc. but as a general terms it did acount for a hefty tally on the battle field and on the home range. my dad used the .303 in burma and i would suspect that many used it after the war as well to get food as they was a lota surplus to go around., so anyway its nice to see we both have a common intrest in bullets. but i will say this, in it's time it did do it's job well



Yeah but can the .303 claim the power of this baby  





FYI I'm 6.1


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 6, 2008)

Ummmm if you put some xtra powder in the caseing im sure it would


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


>



now that shell brings back memories.

I use to have a teacher back in the day when i was a mini hellraiser in Primary (or for u americans Elementary - or what every its called before u go high school) school who had a 12" Howitzer shell on his desk all the time. he used it as a door stop or paper weight ocasionally & tell us that he'd throw it at one of us if we made him mad. he never did throw it but he'd lift it up & bang it on the table a few times to get our attention like a judges hammer or an auctioneer.


ahhh the good old days when i didnt have to give a shit about anything.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2008)

COD on the ps2 was crap don't get me started on how bad the AI and graphics where for COD games on the PS2 and im assuming xbox 1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> COD on the ps2 was crap don't get me started on how bad the AI and graphics where for COD games on the PS2 and im assuming xbox 1



I'm not sure it was ever released on the Xbox. However I could be wrong. Anyway why on earth would you by a CoD game on a console? Consoles suck for FPS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Consoles suck for FPS.



QFT!!!

nothing f**ks me off more then trying to master 'halo' on the Xbox


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2008)

hahaha do not threat for i haven't owned a console COD
my cousin got it for a present one Christmas, we nearly did it boxing day he played it and didnt touch it again

still have to give him credit for seeing it all the way through lol

hes got 2 COD games on the console and trust me hes a big time loser he gets suckered into thinking they are great and then i show him pc games and hes dazed at the difference


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 6, 2008)

When halo 2 or some thing i think came out on console, i clocked it the day i brought it, it was sooo easy and then it was on hard settings. i hate consoles i really do xbox live yuck


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 7, 2008)

wonder how many copys will go around once cod5 is out 
torrents will be going ape with leechers. then comes the hacks and 6months down the track we can all play safe knowing that most of the hacks are fixed and can play fair ... yer right....
sounds like a tui add!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2008)

I just posted two new sections! Wallpapers and a really cool link that will lead you to 3D screenshots! Also no word on the PC beta but it should be out this week!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 8, 2008)

Update: I just added a new section called "Missions". It has the run down of a few missions as seen by someone at the studio. I also added 15 new screenshots in another section called "Multiplayer Screens". Enjoy!

Also in other news.....WE GOT GIBS BABY!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet! ive been waiting for an update.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2008)

Its awesome how they have a sniper mission thing kinda just like CoD4. I love sniper - people hate snipers as we/they/us/whoever camps a fair bit  & stare through a scope instead of running into a room with a thompson on full auto. but ive been sniper through loads of FPs's since Unreal Tournament & to me it takes a fair amount of skill to hit a target thats running & bunny hopping all over the place.

just like a shotgun in CoD2 - it was banned on most servers but with a shotgun but compared to a person who just sprays - theres a lot more skill involved as with the shotgun youve got to get close enough range before you can kill so its a mad dash dodging all over the place while the other guy is spraying despritely at you. no skill involved? lol

anyhooo






Hidden & Dangerous anyone???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2008)

8 new screenshots just posted! 

This game is going to be great. I just found out that the PC has confirmed 4 player co-op online!


----------



## blastboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Too bad release is a month away...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 10, 2008)

The weapons of WW2 are so primitive. I have held in my hands the majority of the weapons from that era and they just aren't as interesting. I have only fired a few, but you get what I mean.

WW2 was important but why do it again with the Call of Duty franchise? I honestly don't see how it will compete with COD4. 

Attack dogs were the dumbest part of COD4 and now you get them ever 7 kills without a death? If the dogs are programmed to work the same as COD4 its going to get stupid real fast.

In reality attack dogs are not that lethal. I should know because I was attacked by one at a friends house one time
(his attack dog turned on me). It jumped for my neck and I wrestled it. It bit my shoulder but I almost killed it with my bare hands. The dog ended up dying a month later from related injuries. I wasn't even trying to kill it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The weapons of WW2 are so primitive. I have held in my hands the majority of the weapons from that era and they just aren't as interesting. I have only fired a few, but you get what I mean.
> 
> WW2 was important but why do it again with the Call of Duty franchise? I honestly don't see how it will compete with COD4.



I love older weapons, I think they are interesting due to being so archaic in design compared to modern weaponry, and just being so cool imo. Everyone's got an opinion, and I do agree the WW2 theme is getting quite old, but from what I've seen and read thus far it looks like CoD5 should be quite promising on a few fronts...the SP front I am not really as interested in as I am the MP front...similar to CoD4, so already it seems on-par. I still play CoD4 to this day online, love it, great stuff especially with clans and matches, custom servers, mods, etc. But now there's gonna be some tweaks, extras and such in the new game, I hope it's executed decently, but to me it looks like it's gonna be a riot online.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 10, 2008)

Well lets just hope its hack proof this time. thoes loosers who make hacks are gonan be going over the game witha fine tooth comb to get cheats outa the game. attack dogs should be granted when the player gets 20 kills, its bad enough with airstrikes every 3 seconds on some servers. and another thing its always gonna be the lower ping users who get the best frag rates.
new zealand has some real crappy servers.
another thing when the games play its always the same maps the makers should make more maps as a add on for free downloads just to keep players playing, i know im one who is sick n tired of the same old maps, day in day out, and the mods i do have are not all that good and the ping rate is just suckky moto. just hope that the cod5 is better than cod4 by far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Well lets just hope its hack proof this time. thoes loosers who make hacks are gonan be going over the game witha fine tooth comb to get cheats outa the game. attack dogs should be granted when the player gets 20 kills, its bad enough with airstrikes every 3 seconds on some servers. and another thing its always gonna be the lower ping users who get the best frag rates.
> new zealand has some real crappy servers.
> another thing when the games play its always the same maps the makers should make more maps as a add on for free downloads just to keep players playing, i know im one who is sick n tired of the same old maps, day in day out, and the mods i do have are not all that good and the ping rate is just suckky moto. just hope that the cod5 is better than cod4 by far.



Well nothing is "hack proof". CoD4 is slap full of cheaters but Iv found a few servers where the cheating is very minimal. If you'd like I can try and get you the IPs? CoD5 is going to have cheating. No doubt. However its going to have a good start in fighting exploits. 
1. Its using the CoD4 engine. This will allow them to fight some hacks right to begin with. 2. Another plus/curse is its going to be realized on consoles. I'm hoping that a lot of the kids who have to cheat will go there instead. At least until they bore of the consoles and come bother us guys on the PC.

I personally am going to wait for it to come out on Steam. VAC (Valve Anti-Cheat) system in Steam works pretty damn good. If Valve catches you cheating not only do they ban your account to were you cant log on anymore but they lock your games. Basically all the games you bought through them will no longer be playable. That can be a pretty big fine if you think about it. Imagine having to buy ALL your games over again........I love Valve


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok guys I just added two new screen shots and they have updated the 3D screenshot section and a new video. Also the word on the beta is its going to be open to everyone from what I understand. They will have "official" news next week on the release which is also rumored to be next week.


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2008)

come on lets go I want to try this out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vega22 (Oct 11, 2008)

i cant wait for this to come out, it will give all the hacking glitchers somthing else to do and they will then be leaving cod4 alone 

n1 to the op, its much easier to have all the stuff on 1 page :thumb:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be trying to enter the beta if its open to all


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2008)

Fileplanet should have the Beta when it comes out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The weapons of WW2 are so primitive. I have held in my hands the majority of the weapons from that era and they just aren't as interesting. I have only fired a few, but you get what I mean.
> 
> WW2 was important but why do it again with the Call of Duty franchise? I honestly don't see how it will compete with COD4.
> 
> ...



Well there is nothing "primitive" about the weapons from WWII. M1911 is still in service and is highly sought after. Show me another firearm thats almost been in service for a hundred years. In a lot of ways some of these weapons are superior to what we use today. In some ways not. However they are in no way "primitive".

As for attack dogs not being lethal I find that statement extremely shallow. I'm glad you killed a dog with your bare hands but don't think all animals are the same. Military patrol dogs are vastly better trained than a normal watch dog. They also are not trained to suppress but to kill. Can you kill one with your bare hands? Sure but the chances of you being able to fight after is null. 

Before we start trashing this game before its released why don't we do something WILD. Like maybe play it first.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2008)

Update: I just added 10 new screenshots and 1 new multiplayer screen. ALSO...here is the original (rumored) box art for the game which is now been changed. However I think this would have been awesome if they had gone this route.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 12, 2008)

There's way too many icons on the screen.

I can's stand FPS HUDs littered with icons.

If you can't remember your ammo count - you suck
If you can't remember if you're in run or walk mode - you suck
If you can't remember which direction your facing(or you can't figure it out) - you suck
If you can't remember which team you're on - you suck
If you can't remember who your teammates are - you suck.

The list goes on. Seriously, how cattered to nine year olds do these games have to keep getting.

And don't tell me that 'in hardcore mode...' things will be different, there shouldn't be any 'modes.' One bullet - head = death. One bullet -leg = injured = eventual incapacitation. One bullet stomach = serious pain and eventual incapacitation. One bullet = major artery = eventual death.

It's simple simple simple.

Leave that arcade shit to the console scrubs who can't even find the safety on a gun.


The attack dogs concept is just another lame idea by people with 'grandeur' designs, to try and make something interesting - in short, to make up for what it lacks.


We will judge this game before it even is played, because it's crap just based on it's concepts. I know EXACTLY how it will feel and play, and EXACTLY how nubs will exploit it's lack of realism so they can turn it into another BF2, just like they did with COD4.

Let's face it, developers, now matter how fashionably 'hip' they become these days, are still primarly pencil neck nerds, or overweight low-social dweebs, who don't know anything about warfare, or sports, or aeronatics, or motor-sports ...no matter how many coaches, trainers, veterans, rockstars or otherwise, that they hire on as 'consultants.'



This doesn't mean I'm not going to play it though...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 12, 2008)

They are already advertising this in BlockBuster,They had an empty box with red n black background and it read Call Of Duty World at War.....


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 12, 2008)

No game what so ever will ever be as real, as a real war.
but they do try god knows why. one nuke war on earth will see to earths distruction anyway. so may as well play games and enjoy your last moments on earth  start fragging or start shagging soldier!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

newconroer said:


> And don't tell me that 'in hardcore mode...' things will be different, there shouldn't be any 'modes.' One bullet - head = death. One bullet -leg = injured = eventual incapacitation. One bullet stomach = serious pain and eventual incapacitation. One bullet = major artery = eventual death.
> 
> It's simple simple simple.



Hey hey did u ever play Co-Op in Ghost Recon?? a mate shot me in the fucking foot at the start of the mission & I had to limp all the the way to the mission objective which was to clear a cave only to find he'd already cleard it out so i shot him in the foot & limped down the hill.....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope the final game will look better than the screenshots. So far the screenshots look like the graphics are a step down from Call of Duty 4.

Call of Duty 4 is a hell of a hard act to follow. Amazing game all the way through in my opinion.

BTW Try not to lash out like that Mailman. Its just a game. Its not like you are on the development team.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just posted 2 new screenshots. One of them shows the shotgun! Also I found a pretty neat article.



DaedalusHelios said:


> BTW Try not to lash out like that Mailman. Its just a game. Its not like you are on the development team.



Not lashing. Discussing. Sorry if I came off that way.  
The only one that will look like a jackass is me anyway if this game sucks. Look at the amount of effort Iv put into this thread. This game BETTER be good!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry its taking so long to get updates on here guys. However I found *5 new* screenshots to share with yall. As for the beta I'm still watching so when its out Ill post here!


----------



## Muhad (Oct 15, 2008)

Is CoD 5 for PC??


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 16, 2008)

yerp sure is


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

Ive been invited for a CoD5 MP beta.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 16, 2008)

From where?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

www.callofduty.com

  Just as a reminder, here's how we're selecting Xbox 360 BETA participants from the CallOfDuty.com community:

   1. VIP members (former CharlieOscarDelta users / early sign-up's)
      - If you are a former CharlieOscarDelta member, make sure you transfer your account!
   2. Community members based on when they created their accounts

And of course, if you pre-order a copy of CoD: WW at GameStop (and are in the U.S.) you have another chance to get your spot in the Xbox 360 MP BETA, so not to worry.
PC players, your BETA is coming up! Stay tuned and keep checking CallOfDuty.com for updates coming shortly.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 16, 2008)

i wsa on the 360 version before and its good peoples 

cant wait for my m8 to get his pc key


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> i wsa on the 360 version before and its good peoples
> 
> cant wait for my m8 to get his pc key



Im hoping I get one too. Not using the 360 one until last minute.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 16, 2008)

when in october will the demo be free to download? and god forbid i have to get it off thoes dam join before you can download it servers. god i hate thoes dam thing's. show all die a long slow hdd melt down...........pssst psssssssssst......fizzle fizzle fizzle BANG!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well any doubt about this game being dull online should take a look at this.

Also the beta will be open to everyone on the PC and continue until the day the game is officially released.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 16, 2008)

when is the demo free to download and better yet where to download it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> when is the demo free to download and better yet where to download it?



As soon as its relesed Ill post the info here. Just keep checking back 

Also Iv added 4 new screens on the front page. I posted them at the top so you don't have to scroll all the way down.  Did any of you guys see this trailer I posted above?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2008)

OK guys if you wanna play the PC Beta you will need to register at www.callofduty.com NOW! The beta is going to be here soon but your going to need a key. Don't worry they are sending out as many keys as needed to those who registered. The sooner you register the faster you get the key. Better move! DOUBLE TIME!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2008)

it amazes me how XBOX can get the beta first since CoD was originally designed for PC - but then again I guess a lot of stuff is cut out of the Console versions that make it easier & quicker for them to release compared to PC versions where a lot more effort, quality & time has gone into it.

however If one of my mates comes up to me tellin me how good the beta is on his Xbox - I will stab him & make kebab out of his dead body. IMHO both beta's shoulda been released at the same time.

why should Xbox get it first??? its stupid & unfair because 'IF' the game is as good as they say it is then it adds further insult that even though you've followed CoD since the early days where as consoles didnt - what is all this loyalty towards consoles??? its a PC game made firstly for PC's then consoles, they should f**king wait their turn


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 17, 2008)

registred now hope i get the key so i can download and play


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok guys I got a big update from treyarch last night. Read below!
FYI this info is also on the front page.


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're rapidly approaching the PC BETA, and as such I wanted to lay out a few key features to the PC version of CoD:WW, and what ramifications it will have on the PC BETA.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 18, 2008)

*hmmm*

Looks good so far  dont like the all accounts will be deleted thoe.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sadly the Beta is still pending for the PC. However I found this unique little question and answer post on another forum that involved one of the developers. It answers a lot of my personal questions but doesn't answer where my stats will be stored. Anyway heres the info below....



> Question 1: The Molotov Cocktails are weak, will this be fixed?
> 
> Vahn's Response: I increased the damage radius of the Molotov.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well for you guys not digging the whole WW2 setting again I have some good news. COD5 will have a new mode built into it. ZOMBIE MODE! 

Thats right you get to slaughter wave after wave of the undead!! Check it out!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well for you guys not digging the whole WW2 setting again I have some good news. COD5 will have a new mode built into it. ZOMBIE MODE!
> 
> Thats right you get to slaughter wave after wave of the undead!! Check it out!



TBH - I was never a great supporter of 'Zombie Mods' on ANY game - I played some back in my CS:S days & been on a 1 COD4 Zombie server to see what it was like but even though CoD4-Z.M is a huge upgrade to CS:S's version - Still 20 of u camping in a room & spraying anything that comes through the doorway takes no skill at all. a friend of mine loves Z.M more then his GF but me on the other hand find it incredibly boring


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 26, 2008)

its now the 26 oct 7pm and there is still no cod5 pc demo to download.....waiting!!!!


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 26, 2008)

*xbox 360 token*

dam you cod HQ


----------



## vega22 (Oct 26, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it amazes me how XBOX can get the beta first since CoD was originally designed for PC - but then again I guess a lot of stuff is cut out of the Console versions that make it easier & quicker for them to release compared to PC versions where a lot more effort, quality & time has gone into it.
> 
> however If one of my mates comes up to me tellin me how good the beta is on his Xbox - I will stab him & make kebab out of his dead body. IMHO both beta's shoulda been released at the same time.
> 
> why should Xbox get it first??? its stupid & unfair because 'IF' the game is as good as they say it is then it adds further insult that even though you've followed CoD since the early days where as consoles didnt - what is all this loyalty towards consoles??? its a PC game made firstly for PC's then consoles, they should f**king wait their turn



because they make the game for the snotbox as its the least powerfull machine and then port it to the others which can run it easy.


edit

added ty to your post for sharing, im sure a non member has already used that key and you never find out who so...you deserve it 

o yea its only 6:20 am here and its a sunday, it wont be out today i dont think.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 26, 2008)

FreedomEclipse what ya said i so true wait there frigging turn i say! cod for pc first should have been that way all the way! pc first snotbox second, unless microsoft had some say in the matter thats prob why snotbox got the demo 1st...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> because they make the game for the snotbox as its the least powerfull machine and then port it to the others which can run it easy.


 Unless the Wii all of a sudden had a massive firmware update that made it insanely more powerful than the Xbox360 your statement cant possibly be true.

They released it for the 360 first because the user base that would actually buy the game is much higher. Now I'm not saying PC users would pirate any more than a 360 user. What I am saying is more people bought CoD4 on the Xbox360 than the PC. Its just a matter of pleasing your biggest customer. Not your oldest. 

In my heart of hearts I do wish it was a PC exclusive. But then again I probably wouldn't be able to run it.  Look at it this way. As long as a game is getting a multi-platform release you'll always be able to run the PC version.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2008)

For some reason I cant get into www.callofduty.com. I think they may be updating the site! Lets keep our fingers crossed! FYI its 8:51am eastern standard time.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

i too, cannot connect. 12:52am on the 28th, in ausland.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this feeling  Beta? FINALLY!?!

Update: No beta. Damn site was just down for about 30min. I swear I think they are just messing with us now! I'm willing to bet the beta/demo will be out on Halloween weekend.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Big NEWS! Read below! 



> Well to keep in the spirit of things, I’ve just gone ahead and created a video for you all . Enjoy!
> 
> Code: Select all
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.php?module=see&lang=uk&code=6cdc18bc420499cb6876c7c46966b538
> ...


As soon as I get my own code Ill post the fact the Beta is live here. Stay Tuned!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think we are closer than ever! Check it out!
If someone gets the beta code for the PC before me please post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

PC Beta Keys are out! Start Fragging! You can DL the beta here.


----------



## Zebatshu (Oct 28, 2008)

Sigh, cant complete my registration on their web site. When I save my avatar it won't go over to the verify email step


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Zebatshu said:


> Sigh, cant complete my registration on their web site. When I save my avatar it won't go over to the verify email step



I'm sure the server over there is going buck-wild right now. I would try again later this evening. In the meantime I would just DL it so when you can register you wont have to wait.


----------



## Zebatshu (Oct 28, 2008)

The thing is, when I bought COD4 I also tried to register, and it didn't work then either. It never allows me to complete the registration. I tried to contact support way back when, still no answer from them, really poor support if you ask me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Zebatshu said:


> The thing is, when I bought COD4 I also tried to register, and it didn't work then either. It never allows me to complete the registration. I tried to contact support way back when, still no answer from them, really poor support if you ask me.



Did you try and different e-mail? Sometimes it could be a browser issue. Clear your cookies and try another browser like Firefox and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 28, 2008)

omfg download is soooo slow


----------



## Zebatshu (Oct 29, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you try and different e-mail? Sometimes it could be a browser issue. Clear your cookies and try another browser like Firefox and see if that fixes the issue.



I am using Firefox 3, did try IE but that is a fail. Ill contact their support centre again, hopefully they will respond this time.

Any way back on topic, how is the game?


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 29, 2008)

some types are shit on the game yet it aint ya know. the worst part of the game is the 20 to 50 pingers that rule the game lower ping the better kill ratios ya get..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 29, 2008)

Zebatshu said:


> I am using Firefox 3, did try IE but that is a fail. Ill contact their support centre again, hopefully they will respond this time.
> 
> Any way back on topic, how is the game?



I'm going to do a full review/preview of the beta with screens today or tomorrow. So keep checking back. However I will say the game isn't bad and Ill leave final judgement for the actual game. But if I had to make a call right now I would say its a great CoD4 Mod or a full mediocre game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2008)

just a little update for the post (mailman) there seems to be some confusion between the UK release dates - so far everyone says it will be released on the 11th this month but at the same time there are rumours floating around that 'for the rest of europe' it will be out on the 14th & not the 11th (unless its a global release) - this has been comfirmed by a few reputable magazines & pod casts.


----------



## TooFast (Nov 10, 2008)

just played it! WOW! it runs as smooth as COD4 on the same hardware.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2008)

TooFast said:


> just played it! WOW! it runs as smooth as COD4 on the same hardware.



Same Engine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> just a little update for the post (mailman) there seems to be some confusion between the UK release dates - so far everyone says it will be released on the 11th this month but at the same time there are rumours floating around that 'for the rest of europe' it will be out on the 14th & not the 11th (unless its a global release) - this has been comfirmed by a few reputable magazines & pod casts.



Thanks man. I don't know much about international release dates but it SHOULD be the 11th. If its different in the UK thats news to me. Also sorry for not doing a review. Iv been in and out of the hospital lately.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 10, 2008)

To people with the full game.. Can you make a profile yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2008)

I cant either,gets stuck on the enter name bit,mebbe its coz its not out in the uk till the 11th though.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> To people with the full game.. Can you make a profile yet?



No.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 10, 2008)

How is the Zombie killin? Does it have to be unlocked?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> How is the Zombie killin? Does it have to be unlocked?



Better yet can someone confirm there IS a zombie mode for the PC version? Iv been reading some vicious rumors it may be "next generation" only.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 10, 2008)

newconroer said:


> No.



Good to see its not only me.. I still cant make one. Hopefully I can get online tonight.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Better yet can someone confirm there IS a zombie mode for the PC version? Iv been reading some vicious rumors it may be "next generation" only.



Yes me and my dad were playing it on co-op yesterday  Got to round 12 before we got overrun


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2008)

well heres some confermation reguarding a 14/11/08 release for the UK at least

http://www.game.co.uk/PC/Action/Fir...Call-of-Duty-World-at-War/?recommended=SEARCH

that sucks - i was so looking forward to picking it up 2moro


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2008)

my copy just arrived - great way to start the day


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my copy just arrived - great way to start the day



lets have a vote to temporarily ban users who already have the game from posting until the rest of the world has the game.....

CoD5 ar srs bisness


(yes i know your a moderator but im appealling to those with mega uber levels of mass administration to answer my silent plea.....)


*Cough* sorry did i just say ban? no i meant temporarily castraight those.....


----------



## Jeno (Nov 11, 2008)

^ this guy has the right idea!  if you got the game already STFU!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> lets have a vote to temporarily ban users who already have the game from posting until the rest of the world has the game.....
> 
> CoD5 ar srs bisness
> 
> ...



best part is i got my copy for $38 

screw the $90 retail price here in the au.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 11, 2008)

Send a copy my way make me happy as well


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Send a copy my way make me happy as well



YGPM.

Fush and chups


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 11, 2008)

*Screen shots*

I see all of the nice looking screen shots of this game and I have yet to see anything even close to  them in the mp beta. Are all of the screen shots from the sp mode.Id really like to know if its from just the single player mode I think were getting hosed because most people will buy this for the multiplayer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I got my copy last night and played for HOURS. When I finish the single player Ill post a review. Anyway so far so good as gameplay goes.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 13, 2008)

*Oh mannnnn!*

Im so busting my nuts here waiting for it.. when will i be playin cod5 who knows stay tuned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2008)

So now that 'war' is official upon us all what does everyone think of the game???

to start things off - given how much the game was hyped - I cant help feeling that its a bit meh 50/50 because.....

== I get the feeling Treyarch tried really really really hard to recreate the game so many people loved - Cod & its expansion: UO - both in the gameplay & enviromental departments, they added vehcles - so far in MP all ive seen are frikin tanks (& i got run over by one) BIG DISSPOINTMENT. where are the jeeps??? IMHO even though theyved already said that they are using the CoD4 engine - it has a strong CoD2 feel to it. a game i never really liked at all for some retarded reason.

Single player mode was alright i guess - it has a little more depth & probably more levels  then CoD4. - not much to say about SP mode - over all it done ok.

MP mode - heres where you wonder if its really a CoD game your playing. - Ive played nothing but hardcore mode on servers & honestly a lot of the weapons need balancing - everything is way over powerd - but 1 thing i am quite happy about is that they have boosted the damage of handguns/pistols - I dunno about you but to me a .45 is a pretty big bullet. pistols were really overlooked in the previous CoD's except for CoD4 where everyone ran around with a D-gle anyway (the most powerful handgun ever made) 

MP Maps: are suprising small for a game that supports 'vehcles' - all u can really do is drive around in circles. theres not that MANY stock multiplayer maps either. probably around 3-4 (that ive played on within 2-3hrs) Maps overall are pretty SHIT however there are some good maps but since its pacfic terrain with Japanese building bamboo huts & the usual bombed out buildings in russia/germany - maps can potentially become a huge camp fest - but campers never camp for long due to the overpowerdness of the weapons (when they are being shot at) & of course dogs when you get a high enough killstreak.

so its a 'good' tacticle change from the usual fighting in fields with dead cows.

hmmm what else is there that needs to be mentiond - yeah a dude with a score of kill ratio of 40-9 because he ran around for the whole game with a double barrel shotgun.

ANOTHER THING - which CANT BE TURNED OFF IS THAT ANNOYING F!@#*&^* VOICE WHICH TELLS YOU CRAP LIKE  _"OMG WEVE LOST THE LEAD -YOU FAIL"_ _"OMG -WEVE TAKEN THE LEAD BUT ITS OK!! YOU STILL FAIL"_ _"OMG - ENEMY RADAR IS ABOVE US"_ _"OMG - ENEMY RADAR HAS FOUND US - YOU FAIL"_ & shit like "omg our artileries will smoke them out" & something about "our hounds craving flesh" when releasing the dogs after a killstreak with a sawn off......

it doesnt matter so much if your on the german or japanese side beacause you cant understand it so you dont listen to it anyway - but since the russian annoncer is speaking english - it makes you want to hunt him down & cut his tongue out just to make sure he NEVER voice overs another game again.


Overall - being a huge fan of CoD & the United offense expansion, its somewhat made me happy that i can 'relive' the past when we had jeeps & tanks. the game has a distinct CoD feel but somewhat not as much as its previous installments. & since this is officially the 5th game in the CoD line - you cant really expect them to hold on to EVERYTHING that CoD is/was & what the game stood for. - its lost a lot of 'CoD feel' & since the game is more or less a re-skin i cant help but be a little dissapointed.

they shoulda stopped making the game after United Offence. - they can NEVER make a game on the same level of CoD:UO no matter how much they pimp the game up with additional mods & *jazz hands* uber graphics.

so there you have it - my rant on the game that i want to love so much but are unable to


----------



## Darren (Nov 15, 2008)

I pre-ordered COD WAW and it arrived yesterday, I've been playing it since without any problems, I even played this morning without a hitch. Loaded up the game a few hours later to be greeted with an error staying "Cannot connect to online service". Sometimes I get a message saying "No or bad challenge address".

This only happens on multiplayer, I disabled KasperSky and Windows Firewall but get the same problem, bearing in mind the game was working fine earlier even with the firewalls on previously.


Edit: can someone with the full retail game connect online and see if the servers are down? thanks

Edit: I've sent off an email to activision. Hopefully they can sort this out. I've only had the game for a day and it's cost me £29.00.  I actually liked the online gameplay during the brief time I played online.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

some of my friends are having severe issues with connecting to online servers, but not me. basically, i think this game was more miss than hit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2008)

1 thing i forgot to add on my list of CoD5 'woes' is the horiffic spawning system - when you re-spawn its a 50/50 chance of you being spawned:

1. In 'safe' area - next to a buddie whose currently not engaged in combat. (the best way to spawn)

2. Next to a buddie whose currently in engaged in combat & about to be overrun by the enemy (not exactly the best placement but not exactly the worst)

3. right in the middle of enemy lines/right next to the or an enemy who only has to turn around & knife you before you go back into the 'lottery-spawn' system. (LOL I HAZ SAFE SPAWN PLZ?KAITHZBAI)


for me its usually #2 - i spawn out next to a buddie when theres an enemy or enemys sneaking towards his  position usually resulting in a spawn kill (me) & another dead noob (the dude i spawned next to)


====


Yeah im also having problems connecting to 'accounts' at the moment - I think they didnt account for so many people buying the game hence mass server overload = bigbuddaboom.

otherwise somebody has disliked the game so much & decided to hate on Activision the Cyber way in an epic D.O.S/D.D.O.S attack on their account systems....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2008)

Currently the master server is down. No one can connect as of 1:01pm eastern. No official word on when the will fix it ether.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Currently the master server is down. No one can connect as of 1:01pm eastern. No official word on when the will fix it ether.



well thats great - $44.78 for a game i cant even play & no news on how long before they fix the problem...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well thats great - $44.78 for a game i cant even play & no news on how long before they fix the problem...



Shes up and running again. No problems. Frag on!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shes up and running again. No problems. Frag on!



Indeed but the point of the matter is: they need like what?? ALMOST 6hrs to fix the issue - that has to be worth something for the Guiness book of records.....

what a great way to launch a game - Im not saying is totally bug free, & honestly with all hardware there is some margin of failure but this is Activision/Blizzard/Treyarch - im sure if they screamed at whoever manufacturer they bought the dud hardware from - the company would have a replacement there before you can say "Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder" - anything can go wrong as always but being down for 6hours coming from a company thats highly experienced in making & running FPs's for many years leaves a dent in their reputation. whatever happend to backup servers??? & who are we or THEY to say that the same problem wont happen again because they havent released any news of server problems or anything. whoever is running the I.T dept better learn from this experience & make sure hes got a backup plan just incase the servers decided they dont want to run again. this is Activision Blizzard were talking about - both companies alone are worth millions or even billions but yet wont rent out a room for spare servers just in case the main lot goes down???


----------



## MadClown (Nov 16, 2008)

I love how everytime you die in WAW your fov gets reset back to 65, fucking awesome.


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

just picked it up today and loading now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2008)

MadClown said:


> I love how everytime you die in WAW your fov gets reset back to 65, fucking awesome.



I think they have a lotta bugs to iron out no doubt about that.

another thing they have to do is seperate the 'online profile' from the multiplayer naming system e.g - your online account is called bob but your INGAME DISPLAY NAME can be judas


& theyve made the name spacing system thing smaller again. in CoD4 i could have 'FelixDaHouseCat' but now its just 'FelixDaCat' - I coulda had DaHouseCat but then i found out I had to sign up for that online profile thing which stupidly - spaces alocated for letters is a lot shorter...

=====


Im only active on a FEW servers - I dont play on other servers much other then the regular ones i play on (www.Smart-gaming.co.uk)

if u want to pop in & say hi - 

CoD4 = FelixDaHouseCat
CoD5 = FelixDaCat


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn single player looks good need to make some tweeks.. I can only see one multiplayer server? aslo when I join I am only in for a sec I get kicked for a PB issue need to update.  So I go update and the samething happens??

Did someone say a patch is out?

And I have no desktop icon???


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought the game wensday afte ri got out of work after installing  saw that there were no servers running, then looked up the game online and saw there was already a patch for the game after installing the patch i would get an error to play online. finaly playedonline thursday.  ALso  the spawn in this game sucks. In campain noticed some gliches with water effects.


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

I am running 2 8800gt in sli.  Now in COD4 my second ( bottom ) card runs 10-15 degrees hotter, now in WaW its my first card that is running and I have sli enabled in the options??


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 16, 2008)

couldent load image 'peleliu_misc_cloth_rope_n'
wont even start the dam game comes up with that error all the time.. any ideas?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> couldent load image 'peleliu_misc_cloth_rope_n'
> wont even start the dam game comes up with that error all the time.. any ideas?



the games running perfectly for me. but that could be cuz im running it on an XP machine. (Im not trying to bash vista here) are you running it on the same O/S???

id say try reinstalling - but if youve already tried that then chances are you've been sold a 'dud' CD - dont worry it happens every so often. Ive had the same problem with EA's Brothers in arms: EiB - so i bought it but was never able to play it. my mates had more or less the same thing happend with either a BF2 or CoD4 CD. - just take it back to the shop & tell them whats happening. im not sure if they'd be too willing to replace the CD as youve already used the CD-Key in it - the shop i bought my game from distinctly said NO RETURNS like they were about to stab me in the eye with a tube of smarties or something . If they refuse - you can ALWAYS  download a image of the CD via torrent & use your existing CD-Key. that method is perfectly legal. but some ISP's will chose to hate on you for it. but do check back with the shop before downloading.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 16, 2008)

**

Thanks  looks like i do have a dudd, as it was all so on vista it was happening.
thinking it was vista playing up i reinstalled xp and what do ya know same thing. yet thoe on MP it stops at can not find prvt 1 rank or some thing like that...
so i'll have to find a good torrent and use my cd key on that instead..
well off to my mates and waste his usage  
what a waste of 90 bucks eh


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

I may have missed something but I was under the impersion that I would be able to use the account that I created in the Beta for the game when it came out.  I tried to use it and it is not available.


Also I can only hear my own gun, I can hear everything but other peoples guns?


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 16, 2008)

Its either under windows sounds, or in the game settings that you adjust the settings to 46khz or some thing like that. could even be just speaker settings


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 16, 2008)

I rang up activision and they never heard of that error before, they said " because the error is not to do with the installing of the game, the cd is not at fault. please disable all and any anti virus programs and other settings that are running and try again"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> I rang up activision and they never heard of that error before, they said " because the error is not to do with the installing of the game, the cd is not at fault. please disable all and any anti virus programs and other settings that are running and try again"



Their just bull shitting - trust me. Its nothing to do with your anti virus - the file you described wont set off any alarm bells unless Activision have deliberately secretly hidden spyware or malware in it - IDK but i would think that security software would tell you that they blocked something - especially if this is the first time youve put the CD in to install the game

My kaspersky always asks for approval regarding registry edits & other stuff etc etc (unless your using Mcafee - their software doesnt do much....)

borrow a CD off a mate n try it out, or turn your anti virus/firewall software off n try installing it that way because it sounds like its completing the installation but it musta skipped a few critical files. whether the files are present on the CD or not who  knows - they might be tucked up in a corrupt CAB file.

like i said me & a mate both experienced the same problem & got the CD replaced - then the problem was gone. Dont let Activision piss you around


::edit::

I realised i missed out a chunk of info which i was meant to include with the first post - sorry i was in the middle of gettin ready for work when i posted


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Their just bull shitting - trust me. Its nothing to do with your anti virus - the file you described wont set off any alarm bells unless Activision have deliberately secretly hidden spyware or malware in it - IDK but i would think that security software would tell you that they blocked something - especially if this is the first time youve put the CD in to install the game
> 
> My kaspersky always asks for approval regarding registry edits & other stuff etc etc (unless your using Mcafee - their software doesnt do much....)
> 
> ...



i looked around online, and founds lots of reports like this. The #1 cause was audio, needing to be set to 24 bit, 48KHz (which is terrible, as i know lots of modern cards do 96KHz, why lower it??)

Now the problem is that lots of older cards cant even DO 24 bit, and for those you're screwed. I've had decent luck fixing it with game cracks, which is god damned ridiculous to be honest. i wish i hadnt spent my $38 on this game 

anyone wanna buy my CD Key, so i can get left 4 dead?


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 17, 2008)

I did a fresh install, disabled antivirus etc and same deal no go..
now the head banging starts for me when i have to take it back
there pol says " due to copyright, we can not exchange or refund any games"
now how the HELL can i get a replacement?????..
and it's going to take for ever to download a iso from torrents, so either way im rooted like a hooker on free for all when the navy arrives in town....what a waste of time! kiss my 90 bucks goodbye!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> best part is i got my copy for $38
> 
> screw the $90 retail price here in the au.



Damn Mussels!! Where did you pick it up for $38???? 
Let a fellow gamer know where you got that from man!!!


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 17, 2008)

*Had*

Activision on the phone and had this upstart wanker.. anyway.. he said
" because you have formatted your hdd, after the crash you had. your hdd is or has bad sectors and this is the reason why thegame wont load, because it's loading into thoes bad sectors again..... checked hdd no bad sectors... it's not the game its your system. activision had a 90 day warrenty, and it overrides any instore software returns for our software they have..so yes you can get an exchange" well saying that and  the store doing it is another thing i said..." i'll exchange it and see how i go if no go then i'll see a mate and get a torrent iso instead..... what a waste of time i tell ya


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Activision on the phone and had this upstart wanker.. anyway.. he said
> " because you have formatted your hdd, after the crash you had. your hdd is or has bad sectors and this is the reason why thegame wont load, because it's loading into thoes bad sectors again..... checked hdd no bad sectors... it's not the game its your system. activision had a 90 day warrenty, and it overrides any instore software returns for our software they have..so yes you can get an exchange" well saying that and  the store doing it is another thing i said..." i'll exchange it and see how i go if no go then i'll see a mate and get a torrent iso instead..... what a waste of time i tell ya



Like i said earlier - their pissin you around  like ANY aftersales service that actually gets a caller with a problem they cant solve - they make exscuses. trying borrowing a mates CD then make a back up copy using a burn program called 120% Alcohol or something - thats available via torrent too, (Note: to the FBI who are probably monitoring this page/me: I SAID 'BACKUP COPY')

have you tried installin the game on another machine??? give that a go just to make sure - because if u tell activision you tried to run it on another few PC's & it still wont work then your gonna be stressing them out for excuses. - if you do want to go through Activisions after sales service then id ask to speak to someone of higher authority & seeing what he or she can do since it seems like the people you spoke with are complete incompetetant f**Ktards who dont know about problem esculation.


G.L with that - I have to be heading to work shortly so i most probably wont be able to reply to your posts till the evening


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

Am I just lucky then?  I have my Audigy 4 set to 96Khz and have had no problems that some of you have mentioned.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Am I just lucky then?  I have my Audigy 4 set to 96Khz and have had no problems that some of you have mentioned.



its an erratic problem. only one of my PC's has it, and it just happened to be my main PC. my lan rig, worked fine regardless of setting as well.

Theres just some weird incompatibility with some systems.


----------



## Darren (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatty_One,


I've also been able to select 44.1Khz, 48Khz, 96Khz and 192Khz in COD: WAW - My av reveiver picks up whichever frequency I select automatically - So I know it's been applied!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine was crashing,but i just set my fan speed manually to 100% in ccc and if fixed it,it seems when the card starts heating up,the driver tries to lower the fan speed and cant so it crashes.I found a foum thread with it mentioned and it works on mine,even though i have a full cover waterblock on my 4850 and no fan connected to it.

I also set the digital out frequency to 48khz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2008)

i knew it, cards that monitor themselves are completly wasteful, i say they go back to the age of the R300 where there was no internal monitoring.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

This post-

http://www.driverheaven.net/vista-radeon-display-drivers/133188-vista-7-3-display-driver-atikmdag-stopped-responding-error-3.html#post1066360

And this-http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3355926&postcount=1


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

I have tried all kinds of setting and still can can not hear the enemy's weapons in multiplayer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Activision on the phone and had this upstart wanker.. anyway.. he said
> " because you have formatted your hdd, after the crash you had. your hdd is or has bad sectors and this is the reason why thegame wont load, because it's loading into thoes bad sectors again..... checked hdd no bad sectors... it's not the game its your system. activision had a 90 day warrenty, and it overrides any instore software returns for our software they have..so yes you can get an exchange" well saying that and  the store doing it is another thing i said..." i'll exchange it and see how i go if no go then i'll see a mate and get a torrent iso instead..... what a waste of time i tell ya



It does sound like a hardware issue if you reinstalled everything including the OS. Out of curiosity did you try and run it in safe mode? Maybe its a default driver causing the issue?

If not then you may have a problem I'v been reading about online that has to do with the movies that are in game. Believe it or not if you change the intro movies first letter into a cap or lowercase it has been known to solve the problem. I would provide you with links but my internets is block here at the job :shadedshu



Bow said:


> I may have missed something but I was under the impersion that I would be able to use the account that I created in the Beta for the game when it came out.  I tried to use it and it is not available.
> 
> 
> Also I can only hear my own gun, I can hear everything but other peoples guns?



No nothing from the Beta will be carried over. They stated that many times. Also before you install the full version make sure you uninstall the beta. If not it could cause MANY of  the problems I'v been reading about. Not only should you uninstall it but CLEAN THE REGISTRY! As for your sound not loading it sounds like a driver issue. Have you tried low quality sound or using your onboard audio?


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It does sound like a hardware issue if you reinstalled everything including the OS. Out of curiosity did you try and run it in safe mode? Maybe its a default driver causing the issue?
> 
> If not then you may have a problem I'v been reading about online that has to do with the movies that are in game. Believe it or not if you change the intro movies first letter into a cap or lowercase it has been known to solve the problem. I would provide you with links but my internets is block here at the job :shadedshu
> 
> ...





Going to try a different driver


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> Going to try a different driver



Let me know if you fix the problem. I'm going to adjust the front page to have troubleshooting section when I get enough solutions.


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

ok


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 17, 2008)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

Took the cd back after talking to the salesman... had a bit of a know it all say it was my system sure the sound card was not going good in the pciE 8x slot so that sorted one problem out after changing to the 5.1 card. anywho loaded up the game on there store pc.. and all i could do was smile when he said.. oh... oh yer there is a problem.. what do you want me to do about it?? and i said "like a tranny in the hospital i wanna new disk" he said got the sales docket? i said do you have balls hanging ? he said ok give me the game.. and exchanged it.. took it home did some installing and yaa now i can play again  man am i happy  im so happy if a junky came up to me and said give me ya money! i would say " How you... doing"


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Took the cd back after talking to the salesman... had a bit of a know it all say it was my system sure the sound card was not going good in the pciE 8x slot so that sorted one problem out after changing to the 5.1 card. anywho loaded up the game on there store pc.. and all i could do was smile when he said.. oh... oh yer there is a problem.. what do you want me to do about it?? and i said "like a tranny in the hospital i wanna new disk" he said got the sales docket? i said do you have balls hanging ? he said ok give me the game.. and exchanged it.. took it home did some installing and yaa now i can play again  man am i happy  im so happy if a junky came up to me and said give me ya money! i would say " How you... doing"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Took the cd back after talking to the salesman... had a bit of a know it all say it was my system sure the sound card was not going good in the pciE 8x slot so that sorted one problem out after changing to the 5.1 card. anywho loaded up the game on there store pc.. and all i could do was smile when he said.. oh... oh yer there is a problem.. what do you want me to do about it?? and i said "like a tranny in the hospital i wanna new disk" he said got the sales docket? i said do you have balls hanging ? he said ok give me the game.. and exchanged it.. took it home did some installing and yaa now i can play again  man am i happy  im so happy if a junky came up to me and said give me ya money! i would say " How you... doing"



Wow man I've never heard of a disk being bad like that right out of the box. I mean if it wasn't scratched or anything I couldn't imagine why it wouldn't work. Oh well you got a working copy now 

Whats your screen-name? Mine is TheMailMan


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Took the cd back after talking to the salesman... had a bit of a know it all say it was my system sure the sound card was not going good in the pciE 8x slot so that sorted one problem out after changing to the 5.1 card. anywho loaded up the game on there store pc.. and all i could do was smile when he said.. oh... oh yer there is a problem.. what do you want me to do about it?? and i said "like a tranny in the hospital i wanna new disk" he said got the sales docket? i said do you have balls hanging ? he said ok give me the game.. and exchanged it.. took it home did some installing and yaa now i can play again  man am i happy  im so happy if a junky came up to me and said give me ya money! i would say " How you... doing"



like i said - it was a duff cd


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys  I dont play online due to crapppy internet. on cod4 about the only game i ever did play online at my mates place is grim_reaper. 1st time i have ever had a crappy cd, they said 1 in every million cd's are bad enough to warrent returning to the store. but i tell ya what the salesman did not want to  try it on there store pc.. some time's you have to push the issue enough... thanks freedom  i was just going to write it off and buy another one, till i did what ya said and push the issue,, what get me is that acivision was blaming my system....for the bung cd..... strange lot i tell ya, worse than thoes little trolls living at the bottom of my garden...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> worse than thoes little trolls living at the bottom of my garden...



thats where they hire the tech support trolls from.

Putting it into perspective, those guys get paid very little to put up with people who try and install modern games onto 5 year old laptops that BSOD every five minutes and have S3 integraded 2D decelerator video cards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Thanks guys  I dont play online due to crapppy internet. on cod4 about the only game i ever did play online at my mates place is grim_reaper. 1st time i have ever had a crappy cd, they said 1 in every million cd's are bad enough to warrent returning to the store. but i tell ya what the salesman did not want to  try it on there store pc.. some time's you have to push the issue enough... thanks freedom  i was just going to write it off and buy another one, till i did what ya said and push the issue,, what get me is that acivision was blaming my system....for the bung cd..... strange lot i tell ya, worse than thoes little trolls living at the bottom of my garden...



One in every million CDs have this problem? I guess that would explain why Iv never came across one.  Anyway I just the beat the game yesterday and I think you're going to have a lot of fun with this one. The plot doesnt flow as well as CoD4 but it does have some epic battles. The level "Eviction" comes to mind. The only down side is I found the single player to be somewhat short. It really is a game to be played online. 

I'm curious. What's your bandwidth fishnchips? Have you tried it online? Its coded very well and Iv heard of people with some pretty bad connections being able to play.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 18, 2008)

im on dsl 10gig but the ping rate is like 400 down to 250 guns hit ppl but they wont die lol  i find most of the evil trolls  on servers these days cheat and spoil it. i was playing on my mates dsl and it was just so sad to see guys cheating so sad it really is. so i have no use to play online any more. i'll wait for the cheat squad to nab thoes trolletts who spoil it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> im on dsl 10gig but the ping rate is like 400 down to 250 guns hit ppl but they wont die lol  i find most of the evil trolls  on servers these days cheat and spoil it. i was playing on my mates dsl and it was just so sad to see guys cheating so sad it really is. so i have no use to play online any more. i'll wait for the cheat squad to nab thoes trolletts who spoil it.



250ms is dial up pings. sounds like you got something else going on, like someone torrenting while you're trying to game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 250ms is dial up pings. sounds like you got something else going on, like someone torrenting while you're trying to game.



everyones a slave for pr0n.

=====


seriously - check the 'ping' on the right handside before you join the server if you already didnt know that. - in the time that i spent playing cod4 & cod5. you'd be suprised how many people come in with 300-600+ ping from a foreign country & whine about how laggy the server is when it wasnt laggy at all till they joined the server. A LOT of armerican players do that & when you ask them about finding a server more local to them they are very rude & disrespectful.

the servers i play on are ALWAYS local to me & my ping is around 50-80. ive seen a guy with 800ping playing on the server once & he was there for quite a few rounds.

since then ive contacted the server admins about players with hi-ping rates & even though its caused their server to crash TWICE they refused to add a ping rate cap but they did agree that it ruined the quality of play for the 'local' players who got dragged down with the hi-pingers. - they just wanted the server to be available for 'everyone'.

a clan that i use to hold a lot of respect for just went into the blender....


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 18, 2008)

naaa no torrents or anti virus or any thing running, just crap lines and even servers close to me give me about 160 some times 230 pings, telecom needs there heads shrunken down and boild  packs of dipsticks i tell ya. " they say it's ok our side what do you expect for copper lines?"
bugger all servers running in nz, i just have to put up with it... even the high rates..yes i try to get the lower pings from closer or just plain low servers but no use. at the moment im having trouble seeing servers on cod5....


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> naaa no torrents or anti virus or any thing running, just crap lines and even servers close to me give me about 160 some times 230 pings, telecom needs there heads shrunken down and boild  packs of dipsticks i tell ya. " they say it's ok our side what do you expect for copper lines?"
> bugger all servers running in nz, i just have to put up with it... even the high rates..yes i try to get the lower pings from closer or just plain low servers but no use. at the moment im having trouble seeing servers on cod5....



you've definately got something wrong. feel free to PM me, and we can discuss it off forum. no ADSL Connection should have higher than 50ms ping to anything your ISP hosts, and even in NZ i'd be surprised if you break 100ms to australia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you've definately got something wrong. feel free to PM me, and we can discuss it off forum. no ADSL Connection should have higher than 50ms ping to anything your ISP hosts, and even in NZ i'd be surprised if you break 100ms to australia.



I agree with him fish. ADSL shouldn't be that slow. But then again I never heard of a CD going bad from the manufacture ether


----------



## karolpl2004 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow this looks better for pc than xbox 360


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

karolpl2004 said:


> wow this looks better for pc than xbox 360



Holy shit its......


----------



## Bow (Nov 18, 2008)

I got my sound working just needed new drivers and had to set my onboard sound to seporate " mic in front panel" to get in game chat working, then crank up the mic boost settings all the way.

has a friends list been started?
name: Bow-Hunt3r  I may use TPU as a clan tag.

Also the server kicks ass its a FFA, Vulgar Society HC ip 66.55142.115:28960.  Great server anything goes, check it out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bow said:


> I got my sound working just needed new drivers and had to set my onboard sound to seporate " mic in front panel" to get in game chat working, then crank up the mic boost settings all the way.
> 
> has a friends list been started?
> name: Bow-Hunt3r  I may use TPU as a clan tag.
> ...



Awesome. You're welcome. 

Anyway my name is TheMailMan. Add me to your friends list.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad you have your sound working   my adsl is crap on copper wires here, the house was built in the 50's or 60's and im thinking the copper wires have been under ground since the 40's till now
i could be wrong i'll ask telecom.. your right thoe some thing wrong indeed. essp when an auckland server has a ping of 200 i should be getting 50 or 100 but nope im 200 250 ping and thats not running any thing in the back ground either...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Awesome. You're welcome.
> 
> Anyway my name is TheMailMan. Add me to your friends list.



the house cat haz you invitedz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the house cat haz you invitedz



Excellent. When I get home Ill add you also.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 19, 2008)

this is my speed at the moment its up and down more times that a 102 year old man useing viagra


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> this is my speed at the moment its up and down more times that a 102 year old man useing viagra



thats shaped speeds.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 19, 2008)

shaped???  seams odd to me as one day im ok for downloading then the next day its at dial up speed again.. i get about 2days in every 7 days of good speed as they said today " its your line and theres nothing we can do about it, unless you pay to have the workers come in and lay down new cables.. at the moment its working fine, and if there was a problem then we would fix it.." im like  thinking ... GOD DAM IT! respect my authority!!!! if only i lived in the states. ohh how i would love cable but being shared medium it would be better than what i have now 
wonder where i can pinch 10 miles or so of fibre optic cable and a splitter from??? i'de lay it my self lol


----------



## Darren (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnchips,

just to make you feel like crap

Virgin Media Cable, UK 

10 MB/sec downstream, 512 KB/sec upload (theoretical)

In real terms on average I get around 1.2Mb/sec from a good torrent/server 

The only annoying thing is that they have introduced throttling at peak times!


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 19, 2008)

10mb man thats wicked  . when i move house after jan 09 i hope the lines are better than what i have now.. most homes are state owned, i have the sad option of living in one bad houseing bad lines.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> 10mb man thats wicked  . when i move house after jan 09 i hope the lines are better than what i have now.. most homes are state owned, i have the sad option of living in one bad houseing bad lines.



State owned?


----------



## Darren (Nov 19, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> State owned?



Lol. It's my home connection.

London, England 

Think fishnchips meant that it's a government house or it's rented from the government.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2008)

Darren said:


> Lol. It's my home connection.
> 
> London, England
> 
> Think fishnchips meant that it's a government house or it's rented from the government.



Yeah I know. Thats what I'm confused about. Only the super poor here in America live in government housing. If you're living in a state owned house then a fast internet connection is the last of your worries.


----------



## Jeno (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> 10mb man thats wicked  . when i move house after jan 09 i hope the lines are better than what i have now.. most homes are state owned, i have the sad option of living in one bad houseing bad lines.



thats nothing check my shaped speed 



it seems they didn't bother cutting my upload speed...


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 20, 2008)

naa we not super poor dude.. they have  houseing set up for low income tennents. they do rent them out to ppl who work @ full rent i pay half 90 bucks a week for 3 bedroom house. not the flashest of houseing one can hope for but it's a house.. in nz they passed a law that stoped the isp's charging what they liked for BB internet. now each isp has to charge whats fair and give full speed etc etc. long long story a real head banger to read... anyway.. people have moaned about BB being costly for the average user, so yer...the only thing that most users in nz forget expect in some places that have fibre optic cables, is that copper wires are not the bee's knees for surfing the net.. most are so old that it will take over 40 years to replace most of them in nz..
just goes to show ya how bad the lines are here. if you lived next door to the exchange, then ya really getting good quality internet. the office workers in auckland wellington etc have all there fibre optic cable strung up on the power lines that the bus's use and man do they have fast internet wow they fast..i can always go sat internet if i wanted but work wont allow me to..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> naa we not super poor dude.. they have  houseing set up for low income tennents. they do rent them out to ppl who work @ full rent i pay half 90 bucks a week for 3 bedroom house. not the flashest of houseing one can hope for but it's a house.. in nz they passed a law that stoped the isp's charging what they liked for BB internet. now each isp has to charge whats fair and give full speed etc etc. long long story a real head banger to read... anyway.. people have moaned about BB being costly for the average user, so yer...the only thing that most users in nz forget expect in some places that have fibre optic cables, is that copper wires are not the bee's knees for surfing the net.. most are so old that it will take over 40 years to replace most of them in nz..
> just goes to show ya how bad the lines are here. if you lived next door to the exchange, then ya really getting good quality internet. the office workers in auckland wellington etc have all there fibre optic cable strung up on the power lines that the bus's use and man do they have fast internet wow they fast..i can always go sat internet if i wanted but work wont allow me to..



90 bucks a week? WOW. I pay 2,800 a month for my house! 90 bucks a week won't get you a refrigerator box where I come from. Ill take crappy internet any day of the week if I only had to pay 90 bucks a week for my house. Hell I spend that in food!


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 20, 2008)

2800 a month?? man thats bad.... any thing close to that would get me a brand new house at 500a week, lots of people are builing new houses and renting them out just to get the bank paid back.. at least i have a big back yard to stick the boat in and let my porkchop run around.. dam caint wait for summer to come around proper... cause it be marlin time ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> 2800 a month?? man thats bad.... any thing close to that would get me a brand new house at 500a week, lots of people are builing new houses and renting them out just to get the bank paid back.. at least i have a big back yard to stick the boat in and let my porkchop run around.. dam caint wait for summer to come around proper... cause it be marlin time ...



Well I do own my house. But if I were paying rent it would be around 1800 a week.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 20, 2008)

1800??? man thats bloody outragous....what would the house be like? 10 bedrooms with spa and sun room?? wow you must live the high life dude


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> 1800??? man thats bloody outragous....what would the house be like? 10 bedrooms with spa and sun room?? wow you must live the high life dude



well firstly - hes a mailman.
secondly - did u ever have something valuble get lost in the post???

if you managed to put 2&2 togther - yeah id say being a mailman has its perks - speaking of which, mailman probably wears a hawian shirt. has a moushe & drives a Red Ferrari 308GT.......


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I'm not really a mail man. Its just my nickname because I always "deliver" on time. I got it years ago. To be honest I'm a pro illustrator. I do ok for myself money wise but my house is FAR from 10 bedrooms. Whats funny is I wear hawian shirts everyday. Including now   I have a mustache and my neighbor has a Red Ferrari 308GT!

I live in Miami. A cheap house in a bad neighborhood runs close to $200,000. If anyone wants to live in south Florida my house is for sale


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought if ya living in miami your either in vice squad or old people or cuban drug runners  lol lol
just kidding, 
Ferrari is old mans car.. what ya need is a Lamborghini now thats a car style and speed and looks even better with a blonde in the front seat  lol lol lol
im glad your working hard and getting paid for it. hard enough to get decent work that pays well these days. it's ok to own your own house, its another to have it paid off under time, what with all the bank's owning every thing. i would rather rent than own, being australian from brisbane i'll wait till i get back to oz and get me a bach near the beach, so i can launch the boat and fish till im 110 years old  the house prices these days are thru the roof disgusting indeed.
oh and i also wear a mustache and wear a shirt that say's. " I only act dumb so i can get dates with blondes"


----------



## Zebatshu (Nov 25, 2008)

I have this strange error when im trying to start the game - "Error during initialization: Unhandled exception caught" - never seen some thing like this. I have tried reinstalling it but no luck. This is a legal copy. Can someone help me on this issue?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2008)

Zebatshu said:


> I have this strange error when im trying to start the game - "Error during initialization: Unhandled exception caught" - never seen some thing like this. I have tried reinstalling it but no luck. This is a legal copy. Can someone help me on this issue?



I haven't heard this one before. Have you tried a reinstall?


----------



## Zebatshu (Nov 25, 2008)

Zebatshu said:


> I have this strange error when im trying to start the game - "Error during initialization: Unhandled exception caught" - never seen some thing like this. *I have tried reinstalling it but no luck*. This is a legal copy. Can someone help me on this issue?



yes...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2008)

Zebatshu said:


> yes...



lol. Sorry I didn't catch that. When you reinstalled did you clean out the registry? Also did you ever have the beta installed?


----------



## Zebatshu (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes did a registry scan with CCleaner and fix the issues. I have never installed the beta.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like a video card error, when trying to initial drivers, update drivers and check the sound card has updated drivers to..then try and start it again...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2008)

Fish is right. Make sure all of your drivers are up to date. Also you DX. FYI CCleaner isnt the best when it comes to a registry scanner. I use this. Iv never had an issue with it and you would be surprised how much CCleaner misses.


----------



## Zebatshu (Nov 26, 2008)

Reinstalling CCC didn't work for me but I fixed it kindof... On a local form i read its a sound issue, and some ppl have reported by changing the sound sample rate in windows to 44kHz fixes it but i had no luck, but when i changed my settings back to default the game worked (PCM 192KHz). So it seems like a sound issue after all. Changing the sound sample rate "fixes" it, strange but it works for me.

Mail man, i don't roll with da dollars . Being in Africa forces me to go down the open source/freeware path, software is way to expensive down here. Do you know of any other free scanners that is better than CCleaner?


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 26, 2008)

I was wondeing if that was the problem after all. cause lots of problems arise from the sound. ive never had any problem with sound etc etc. just plug in and play well the sound card was causeing IO errors every so offen seams i caint have a x16 snd card in a x8 slot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just found this little bit about some DLC coming our way in a month or so! Check it out!
COD5 DLC!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just found this little bit about some DLC coming our way in a month or so! Check it out!
> COD5 DLC!



Its a bit sad theyve taken an 'EA' approach rather then gathering enough material make it into & sell it as a full on expansion pack available in all gaming retail stores instead. - if its just map packs - make it free to download.


I cant tell you how much i Despised EA for releasing expansion packs for 'ONLINE DOWNLOAD ONLY' that i could never get because i dont have a credit/debit card. I really loved BF2. but releasing 'online only' expansion packs like that is a real onesided affair & if anything more Disrespectful to those who bought the game in the retail store, then cant join the rest of the world in playing what is supposedly a great expansion which everyone has left to join. my 'Gunner' who I spent like a life time flying him around in jets & choppers actually left me to go play Armored Fury. Me & this guy made a great team. but he enjoyed A.F a lot more then the standard game.


----------



## fishnchips (Dec 5, 2008)

are they makeing a cod5 map pack  for online download only and have to pay for it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> are they makeing a cod5 map pack  for online download only and have to pay for it?



I'm sure it will be for DL. However I doubt us PC users will pay for it. Remember CoD4 map packs were free courtesy of Nvidia. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a bit sad theyve taken an 'EA' approach rather then gathering enough material make it into & sell it as a full on expansion pack available in all gaming retail stores instead. - if its just map packs - make it free to download.
> 
> 
> I cant tell you how much i Despised EA for releasing expansion packs for 'ONLINE DOWNLOAD ONLY' that i could never get because i dont have a credit/debit card. I really loved BF2. but releasing 'online only' expansion packs like that is a real onesided affair & if anything more Disrespectful to those who bought the game in the retail store, then cant join the rest of the world in playing what is supposedly a great expansion which everyone has left to join. my 'Gunner' who I spent like a life time flying him around in jets & choppers actually left me to go play Armored Fury. Me & this guy made a great team. but he enjoyed A.F a lot more then the standard game.



I'm with you 100% on this one.


----------



## Edito (Dec 9, 2008)

hi ppl im here to day to say that i was wrong about World At War im a big fan of futuristic FPS like crysis and Half Life but what a feel yesterday with world at war was something else congrats to treyarch and activision and im putting out all my words about world war shooter being boring cause yeah i feel something really amazing yesterday in world at war... when i saw the announcement of world at war i was like damn WWII again but the game its amazing...


----------



## fishnchips (Dec 9, 2008)

hmmm i found it YAWNNNNNNNNNN!!! slow reloads sucks big time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2008)

thats how things were then, i wouldn't be surprised if you use a fast load cheat.


----------



## fishnchips (Dec 9, 2008)

Naaa its just not my thing i liked cod4 way better expect for the airstrikes that happen so quick pain in the arse, buying fallout 3 next week give tha a whirl and see how she zaps along


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 9, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> Naaa its just not my thing i liked cod4 way better expect for the airstrikes that happen so quick pain in the arse, buying fallout 3 next week give tha a whirl and see how she zaps along



You found the multiplayer "yawnn"? I find it pretty damn fun but then again I know you have that crappy connection down there. If you're not playing CoD:WW online then I would have to agree. The single player is mediocre but the multiplayer is great.

As for Fallout3 well...BUY IT! I haven't played ANYTHING else since I got that game. Its one of those games that will be considered a classic.


----------



## fishnchips (Dec 9, 2008)

Yerp you got it.. mabey if i had a better connection i would enjoy online games more. but i just play em as single player.. fallout3 why??? why not its a shooting game  and i love to kill people


----------

